# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Θαλασσινή Τέχνη >  Μνημεία στη Θάλασσα (Monuments of Sea)

## erwdios

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για να βάζει εδώ όποιος έχει φωτογραφίες, αλλά και ιστορικά στοιχεία σχετικά με μνημεία, όλων των εποχών, που βρίσκονται κοντά ή έχουν σημαντική σχέση, με τη θάλασσα. Από αρχαίους ναούς μέχρι βυζαντινά, ενετικά και οθωμανικά κάστρα και φρούρια.
Θα προσπαθήσουμε να καταγράψουμε γνωστά και άγνωστα μνημεία για ενημέρωση, μέσα από φωτογραφίες αλλά και ιστορικές αναφορές.
Γιατί η πατρίδα μας έχει πολλούς κρυμμένους θησαυρούς και αξίζει όλοι να τους ανακαλύψουμε.

----------


## erwdios

Το ακρωτήριο του Σουνίου υπήρξε ο ιδανικός τόπος λατρείας του Ποσειδώνα, θεού της θάλασσας ενώ ήταν αφιερωμένο και στη λατρεία της θεάς Αθηνάς. Στην κορυφή του ακρωτηρίου, το οποίο βυθίζεται κατακόρυφα σχεδόν στη θάλασσα και βλέπει προς το Αιγαίο πέλαγος, υψώνεται ο περίφημος ναός του Ποσειδώνος, ένα από τα ωραιότερα μνημεία της χώρας. Ο ναός για αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα αποδιδόταν στη θεά Αθηνά, όταν όμως το 1898 αποκαλύφθηκε μια επιγραφή διαπιστώθηκε ότι ο ναός ήταν του Ποσειδώνα. Το ιερό εγκαταλείφθηκε πιθανότατα τον 1ο μ.Χ. αιώνα και βαθμιαία ερημώθηκε. 
Ο σωζόμενος έως σήμερα ναός κτίστηκε περί το 444 π.Χ., στη θέση ενός παλαιότερου ιερού, του οποίου τα θεμέλια μπορεί να διακρίνει κανείς κάτω από το οικοδόμημα του 5ου αιώνα. Ένα ασυνήθιστο στοιχείο του ναού είναι ότι το επιστύλιο του πρόναου προεκτεινόταν δεξιά και αριστερά ως τους τρίτους κίονες των μακρών πλευρών του περιστυλίου. Έτσι διαμορφωνόταν στο ανατολικό τμήμα του πτερού μια συνεχής εσωτερική ανάγλυφη ζωοφόρος (ιωνικού ρυθμού). Η ζωοφόρος αποτελούνταν από 13 πλάκες μαρμάρου από την Πάρο, με παραστάσεις από τη μυθική μάχη Λαπιθών και Κενταύρων, καθώς και από τους άθλους του Θησέα. Υπολείμματα αυτής της ζωοφόρου βλέπει σήμερα ο επισκέπτης στην ανατολική πλευρά του δρόμου που οδηγεί στο ναό. Από τον άλλο γλυπτό διάκοσμο του ναού διατηρήθηκε ένα μαρμάρινο ανθέμιο και από τα ανάγλυφα των ανατολικών αετωμάτων το τμήμα μιας γυναικείας μορφής. Από τους 34 κίονες του ναού σήμερα σώζονται μόνο 15, τους οποίους η απουσία σμιλεύματος κάνει να φαίνονται λίγο άκαμπτοι και αδύνατοι. Αυτό γίνεται προκειμένου να αντισταθμιστεί το μικρό σχετικά ύψος τους και για να δοθεί μια εντύπωση ευκαμψίας στον επισκέπτη. Οι κίονες αυτοί είναι φτιαγμένοι από μάρμαρο προερχόμενο από τα γειτονικά λατομεία της Αγριλέζας. Φέρουν 16 ραβδώσεις, αντί των συνήθων 20, προκειμένου να μειώνεται ο όγκος της επιφάνειας που εκτίθεται στη θαλασσινή αλμύρα. Το Τέμενος του Ποσειδώνα βρισκόταν στη νότια πλευρά του ακρωτηρίου.  
 
Πριν να φτάσει κανείς στο ναό, θα συναντήσει τα ερείπια του περιβόλου, τα οποία χρησίμευαν, για να προστατεύουν την Ακρόπολη, η οποία είχε οχυρωθεί το 409 π.Χ. από τους Αθηναίους κατά τη διάρκεια του Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου, ώστε να τους δίνεται η δυνατότητα να παρακολουθούν από το σημείο αυτό τις ακτές. Ο περίβολος ξεκινούσε από τον κόλπο του Σουνίου, στον οποίο τελούνταν ναυτικοί αγώνες κατά τα μικρά Παναθήναια και στον οποίο βρίσκονταν ένα πολεμικό λιμάνι για τη ρυμούλκηση των τριηρών. Αυτό το τείχος ήταν ξέχωρο του περιβόλου του ναού.
Στην κορυφή ενός χαμηλότερου λόφου, στα βορειοανατολικά του ιερού του Ποσειδώνα συναντάμε τα θεμέλια του ιερού της Σουνιάδος Αθηνάς. Τα ερείπια προς τα βορειοδυτικά μαρτυρούν την ύπαρξη ενός αρχαϊκού ιερού. Ο κλασικός ναός της Αθηνάς (ιωνικού ρυθμού) ιδρύθηκε το β' μισό του 5ου αιώνα. Η στέγη του ορθογώνιου σηκού, στο βάθος του οποίου υπήρχε λατρευτικό άγαλμα, στηριζόταν σε 4 κίονες. Ένα βαθύ όρυγμα στα νοτιοανατολικά του τεμένους χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως αποθέτης για τα αρχαϊκά αναθήματα, που κατέστρεψαν οι Πέρσες.  
 
Πηγή: http://old.mfa.gr/greek/greece/through_time/archaeology/ancient_sites/sounion.html

----------


## erwdios

Είναι οικοδομημένο σε ψηλό λόφο στα ανατολικά της Ακροναυπλίας σε ύψος 216μ. Για πρώτη φορά οχυρώνεται το Παλαμήδι από τους Ενετούς στη διάρκεια της Β΄ Ενετοκρατίας (1686-1715) με ένα τέλειο σύστημα συγχρονισμένης οχύρωσης. Το Παλαμήδι είναι ένα τυπικό φρούριο μπαρόκ, σε σχέδια των μηχανικών Giaxich και Lasalle. Το 1715 καταλαμβάνεται από του Τούρκους μέχρι το 1822, οπότε περιέρχεται στα χέρια των Ελλήνων.  
 
Τα σημαντικότερα μνημεία και αρχιτεκτονικά σύνολα είναι:  
*-* Το Κάστρο: Ενετικό οχυρωματικό έργο των αρχών του 18ου αιώνα. Αποτελείται από οκτώ προμαχώνες τριγυρισμένους με τείχη. Ψηλή ανηφορική κλιμακωτή άνοδος ενισχυμένη με μικρές πολεμίστρες οδηγεί στο Φρούριο στη ΒΔ πλευρά του.  
 
*-* Ναός Αγίου Ανδρέα: Μέσα στον ομώνυμο προμαχώνα του φρουρίου. Στεγάζεται με ημικυλινδρικό θόλο και εισχωρεί κατά το ανατολικό μισό μέρος μέσα σε μία από τις καμάρες που στηρίζουν τον περίπατο των τειχών. Το ελεύθερο μέρος του είναι δίκλιτο.  
*-* Φυλακή Κολοκοτρώνη: Ένας από τους προμαχώνες, ο επονομαζόμενος "Μιλτιάδης" χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως φυλακή του ήρωα της Επανάστασης.  
Πηγή: http://odysseus.culture.gr/h/2/gh251.jsp?obj_id=1604 
 
Το επιβλητικό κάστρο του Παλαμηδιού ήταν ένα όραμα του Βενετού Αρχιστράτηγου Μοροζίνη, όταν νίκησε τους Τούρκους το 1686 και κατέλαβε το Ναύπλιο. Ο σχεδιασμό του έγινε από τον Γκριμάνι, που ήταν ο κυβερνήτης του και το χτίσιμο ολοκληρώθηκε το 1714 κατά την δεύτερη περίοδο της Ενετοκρατίας. Οικοδομήθηκε 216 μέτρα ψηλότερα της επιφανείας της θάλασσας. Το φρούριο ήταν απόρθητο και αποτελείτο από οκτώ προμαχώνες που τους συνέδεαν κοινή τείχη. Η πόλη του Ναυπλίου επικοινωνούσε με γαλαρία, αργότερα έγιναν τα σκαλοπάτια.
Οι προμαχώνες βρίσκονταν σε τρία επίπεδα. Ανεβαίνοντας πεζή, συναντάται ο προμαχώνας Γκριμάνι και λίγο μετά ο προμαχώνας Ρομπέρ. Οι υπόλοιποι προμαχώνες, με μεγαλύτερο τον ονομαζόμενο Μιλτιάδη, είναι ο ¶γιος Ανδρέας, ο Επαμεινώνδας, ο Αχιλλέας και ο Θεμιστοκλής από τον οποίο ο Χασάν Πασάς γκρέμιζε με δόλο Αρβανίτες. Από τότε, η περιοχή πήρε το όνομα Αρβανιτιά.
Ο Βράχος του Παλαμηδίου που δεσπόζει του Ναυπλίου, πήρε το όνομά του από τον εγγονό του Ποσειδώνα.
Μετά την οχύρωσή του, το Παλαμήδι πρωταγωνίστησε ανάμεσα στο Κάστρο της Αργοναυπλίας και το Μπούρτζι. Η κυριαρχία των Τούρκων με την κατάληψή του, άλλαξε την τύχη ολόκληρης της Πελοποννήσου.  
 
Πηγή: http://www.nafplio.info/aks_palamidi.asp

----------


## erwdios

Το σύμβολο της πόλης, το μικρό φρούριο πάνω στο νησάκι των Αγίων Θεοδώρων.
Κτίστηκε από τους Ενετούς το 1471 (κατά άλλους το 1473) κατ' εντολή του Ενετού Προβλεπτή Pasqualigo, ο οποίος ανέθεσε τις εργασίες στον αρχιτέκτοντα Antonio Gambello. Η πρώτη του ονομασία ήταν Castello dello Soglio. 
Την αλλαγή της μορφής του κάστρου σε ρυθμό Αναγέννησης, σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες της πολιορκητικής και με τις νέες απαιτήσεις, μπορεί να παρατηρήσει κανείς στο Μπούρτζι. Αποτελείται από ένα ψηλό οκταγωνικό πύργο (κατασκευάστηκε κατά τη Β' Ενετοκρατία 1686-1715 ενώ προστέθηκαν και οχυρώσεις που κάλυψαν όλη την έκτασή του), που πλαισιώνεται από χαμηλούς ημικυκλικούς πύργους για τα κανόνια στα ανατολικά και στα δυτικά του. Μια κινητή αλυσίδα έφραζε την είσοδο του όρμου και το Porto Cadena (Catena) – το Λιμάνι της Αλυσίδας – μετατρεπόταν σε ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο. 
Το Μπούρτζι έπαψε να χρησιμοποιείται ως φρούριο το 1865 και ,από τότε, μετατράπηκε σε τόπο διαμονής των δημίων των θανατοποινιτών του Παλαμηδίου.  
 
Μπούρτζι στα τουρκικοαραβικά, σημαίνει νησί-φρούριο, ενώ παλαιότερα το νησάκι είχε το όνομα των Αγίων Θεοδώρων. Απέχει γύρω στα 300 μέτρα από τον λιμενοβραχίονα. Υπήρξε το κέντρο της άμυνας των Ελλήνων στην επιδρομή του Ιμπραήμ. Φρούραρχος της νησίδας διορίστηκε ο Δημήτρης Σαχτούρης, στις 11 Ιουνίου 1825. Στη δεκαετία του 1930 άλλαξε χρήση και έγινε κέντρο του Οργανισμού Τουρισμού και το 1935 μετατράπηκε σε ξενοδοχείο. Στη δεκαετία 1960-1970 λειτούργησε σαν ξενοδοχείο πολυτελείας.
Μετά την απελευθέρωση από τους Οθωμανούς θα αποτελέσει τον τόπο φιλοξενίας της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης.
Το φρούριό του ακολουθεί το σχήμα του νησιού. Ο φυσικός βράχος χρησιμεύει ως υποδομή, η εξωτερική επιφάνεια της οποίας εξομαλύνθηκε με επιχώσεις και κάλυψη με σχιστόλιθο. Το φρούριο αποτελείται από έναν κεντρικό πύργο (donjon), και δύο μπαταρίες εκατέρωθέν του, μία προς την πλευρά της ξηράς και μία προς την θάλασσα. Την ίδια περίοδο διαμορφώθηκε υποθαλάσσια το ίδιο το λιμάνι. Κηρύχθηκε ως μνημείο με το ΦΕΚ 28Α/1922. 
Σήμερα ο υπαίθριος χώρος του χρησιμοποιείται για πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις, ενώ ένα τμήμα του χρησιμεύει συχνά και ως συνεδριακός χώρος. 
 
Πηγή: http://nafplioargolidas.blogspot.com/2008/09/blog-post_323.html

----------


## erwdios

Το βυζαντινό κάστρο έχει καταλάβει τη θέση της αρχαίας ακρόπολης, η μορφή της οποίας μας είναι άγνωστη κατά την περίοδο της κλασσικής, ελληνιστικής και ρωμαϊκής αρχαιότητας.  
 
Η παλαιότερη φάση κατασκευής του κάστρου ανάγεται στον 6ο αιώνα και στην ευρεία οικοδομική δραστηριότητα του αυτοκράτορα Ιουστινιανού, ωστόσο τα λιγοστά ιστορικά και ανασκαφικά στοιχεία δεν μας επιτρέπουν την εξαγωγή ασφαλών συμπερασμάτων.  
Η πρώτη μνεία για την ύπαρξη του κάστρου προέρχεται από μια πατριαρχική συνοδική απόφαση του 1324, η οποία αναφέρει ένα μετόχι της μονής των Οσίων Πατέρων Δαφνέας μέσα στο Κάστρο της Μυτιλήνης.  
Από τη βυζαντινή φάση σώζονται σήμερα μόνο τρία τμήματα: μία βυζαντινή πυλίδα στη βόρεια πλευρά των τειχών, ο ανατολικός τοίχος του κεντρικού οχυρωματικού περιβόλου και η δεξαμενή στο μεσαίο κάστρο.  
 
Στα 1355 η Λέσβος παραχωρείται ως προίκα στην αδελφή του αυτοκράτορα Ιωάννη Ε΄ Παλαιολόγου, κατά τον γάμο της με τον Francisco Gattelusio. Η ηγεμονία του οίκου των Gattelusi θα διαρκέσει μέχρι το 1462.  
Από τα πρώτα έργα που πραγματοποιούν οι νέοι ηγεμόνες είναι η ανακαίνιση του κάστρου, το 1373, όπως μας πληροφορεί η λατινική επιγραφή που είναι εντοιχισμένη πάνω από τη Μεσαία (Δυτική) πύλη. Η νέα οχύρωση ακολουθεί σε γενικές γραμμές την προϋπάρχουσα βυζαντινή. Ο χώρος διαρθρώνεται σε δύο τμήματα, το σημερινό Πάνω και το Μεσαίο Κάστρο, ενώ ο ντόπιος πληθυσμός κατοικεί στο οχυρωμένο προάστιο του Μελανουδίου.  
 
Ο δυνατός σεισμός του 1384 υπήρξε καταστροφικός για την πόλη και το κάστρο. Από τη βασιλική οικογένεια επιβίωσε μόνο ο μικρότερος γιος Giacomo.  
Μέχρι και το 1403 δεν φαίνεται να αποκαταστάθηκαν οι ζημιές που προκάλεσε ο σεισμός. Οι δύο τελευταίοι Γατελούζοι, ο Δομένικος (1445-1458) και ο αδερφός του Νικόλαος (1458-1462) πραγματοποίησαν εργασίες ενίσχυσής του. Επί Δομένικου τοποθετήθηκαν τα πρώτα κανόνια ενώ επί Νικολάου διαμορφώθηκαν προμαχώνες και ενισχυτικά τείχη, πολεμίστρες, τάφροι και παρατηρητήρια. Από την γενουατική φάση του κάστρου σώζονται σήμερα ο κεντρικός οχυρωματικός περίβολος (Donjon) και τα ερείπια της εκκλησίας του Αγ. Ιωάννη.  
Το Σεπτέμβριο του 1462 οι Οθωμανοί κατέλαβαν την πόλη της Μυτιλήνης, ύστερα από μία σύντομη αλλά βίαιη πολιορκία.  
Το 1501, επί Σουλτάνου Bayezid και μετά τις καταστροφές που υπέστη το Κάστρο κατά τη διάρκεια του Ενετοτουρκικού Πολέμου (1499-1504), επισκευάστηκαν οι κατεστραμμένες οχυρώσεις του βόρειου λιμανιού, κατασκευάστηκαν δύο μεγάλοι στρογγυλοί οχυρωματικοί πύργοι με κανονιοθυρίδες και αναπτύχθηκαν νέα τείχη.  
Νέες κατασκευές εκσυγχρονισμού του κάστρου αναλήφθηκαν το 1643/44 από τον Μπεκήρ πασά, επί των ημερών του σουλτάνου Ιμπραήμ Χαν, ίσως εν όψει του Κρητικού πολέμου είτε εξαιτίας καταστροφής από σεισμό. Πραγματοποιήθηκαν επισκευές των τειχών και ανέγερση ενός νέου τείχους μπροστά από το υφιστάμενο μεσαιωνικό. Μπροστά από τις νέες αυτές κατασκευές δημιουργήθηκε μια βαθιά και πλατιά τάφρος.  
Το 1756 ο ναύαρχος Κουραματζής πρόσθεσε ένα πολυγωνικό πύργο κοντά στο λιμάνι της Επάνω Σκάλας.  
Νέες εκτεταμένες επισκευαστικές εργασίες πραγματοποιήθηκαν, ύστερα από σεισμό, στα 1765/66.  
Στη διάρκεια του 19ου αιώνα η λειτουργία και ο χαρακτήρας του κάστρου είχαν πλέον μεταβληθεί. Το κάστρο προσέλαβε περισσότερο στρατιωτικό χαρακτήρα, όπως υποδεικνύουν οι στρατώνες που κατασκευάστηκαν κοντά στον μενδρεσέ και η γειτονική πυριτιδαποθήκη.  
Η Λέσβος περιήλθε στο Ελληνικό κράτος στις 8 Νοεμβρίου του 1912. Το εντός των τειχών τμήμα συνέχισε να κατοικείται μέχρι και λίγο μετά τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.  
Από τη δεκαετία του '70 το κάστρο αποκτά τη λειτουργία μνημείου, επισκευάζεται και συντηρείται. 
Πηγή: http://odysseus.culture.gr/h/3/gh351.jsp?obj_id=15684

----------


## erwdios

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα από το κάστρο της Μυτιλήνης
Κάποια μέρη έχουν συντηρηθεί, ενώ κάποια άλλα είναι εγκαταλελλειμένα στην τύχη τους. Βέβαια, η έκταση του κάστρου είναι πολύ μεγάλη και χρειάζονται μεγάλα κονδύλια για την αναπαλαίωσή του.

----------


## erwdios

Το κάστρο του Μολύβου, στη θέση της αρχαίας Μήθυμνας (ή Μάθυμνα στην αιολική διάλεκτο) κατείχε στρατηγικής σημασίας θέση που επέτρεπε τον έλεγχο του βόρειου περάσματος προς τον Αδραμυττινό κόλπο. Για την μεσαιωνική ονομασία Μόλυβος ή Μόλιβος έχουν προταθεί δύο απόψεις. Σύμφωνα με την επικρατέστερη η ονομασία προέρχεται από τα σκούρα βαλσατικά πετρώματα, τα οποία οι ντόπιοι κάτοικοι θεώρησαν λανθασμένα ως μόλυβδο, ενώ κατά μία άλλη άποψη προέρχεται από παραφθορά της ονομασίας Mont ή Mole d' olives (βουνό ή λιμάνι ελιών) της εποχής των Γατελούζων.  
 
Οι αναφορές των περιηγητών στο Μόλυβο, αν και αρκετές, είναι ως επί το πλείστον συνοπτικές και αρκετές φορές λανθασμένες και δεν μας παρέχουν ασφαλή στοιχεία για την αποκατάσταση της μορφής της πόλης και του κάστρου.  
Η αμυντική οργάνωση του νησιού στην Πρώιμη και Μέση Βυζαντινή περίοδο δεν μας είναι καθόλου γνωστή. Ωστόσο ήδη στα τέλη του 7ου αι. μ.Χ. ο αστικός πληθυσμός είχε μειωθεί και η πόλη για την αντιμετώπιση του κινδύνου των επιδρομών περιορίστηκε στο χώρο του κάστρου. Τους επόμενους αιώνες γνώρισε διαδοχικές επιδρομές και λεηλασίες από ¶ραβες (821-824), Σαρακηνούς (851, 1055), Ρώσους (864, 1027, 1089), Βενετούς (1128), Καταλανούς (τέλη 13ου αι. ), και Γενουάτες (αρχές 14ου αι.).  
Το 1204 με την κατάλυση της βυζαντινής αυτοκρατορίας από τους Σταυροφόρους ο Μόλυβος μαζί με ολόκληρο το νησί παραχωρήθηκε στον Βαλδουίνο Β΄ της Φλάνδρας, για να επανέλθει στη βυζαντινή κυριαρχία το 1287.  
 
Από την ανεπιτυχή πολιορκία του Μολύβου από τον ηγεμόνα της Φώκαιας Domenico Catteneo το 1334 μ.Χ. πληροφορούμαστε για την ύπαρξη ισχυρού κάστρου στο Μόλυβο ενώ άγνωστη παραμένει η εποχή ανέγερσής του.  
Το 1355 μ.Χ. το νησί παραχωρήθηκε ως προίκα στον Γενοβέζο Φραγκίσκο Α΄ Γατελούζο, σύζυγο της αδελφής του αυτοκράτορα Ιωάννη Ε΄ Παλαιολόγου. Η ειρηνική μετάβαση της εξουσίας σηματοδότησε μια περίοδο ηρεμίας και ευημερίας στο νησί που διήρκεσε μέχρι την οριστική κατάληψη της νήσου από τους Οθωμανούς το 1462, επί Μωάμεθ του Β΄.  
Την κατάληψη του νησιού ακολούθησαν σφαγές και καταστροφές. Στον Μόλυβο εγκαταστάθηκε μεγάλος αριθμός Τούρκων. Οι χριστιανικοί πληθυσμοί μετατοπίστηκαν προς την ενδοχώρα με αποτέλεσμα την ίδρυση σημαντικών μεσόγειων οικισμών όπως η Αγιάσος, η Καλλονή και ο Μανταμάδος. Οι καταστροφές και οι λεηλασίες συνεχίζονται και κατά τη διάρκεια της Τουρκοκρατίας. Το 1544 ο παπικός στόλος αποβιβάστηκε στο νησί και έκαψε το Μόλυβο αλλά και κατά τη διάρκεια του Κρητικού πολέμου (1645-1669) στο λιμάνι του αγκυροβολούσαν τα τουρκικά πλοία και οι Γενίτσαροι επιδίδονταν σε επιδρομές στα γύρω χωριά.  
Επί Τουρκοκρατίας έγιναν επισκευές προσθήκες και βελτιώσεις στο αμυντικό σύστημα του κάστρου. Σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή του περιηγητή R. Poccoke του 1739, το κάστρο κατοικούνταν από Τούρκους, ήταν ανθηρό και φυλασσόταν από στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις.  
Η συνθήκη του Κιουτσούκ-Καϊναρτζή (1774) που νομιμοποιούσε την ναυτιλιακή δραστηριότητα των Ελλήνων υπό ρωσική σημαία, σηματοδότησε μια νέα εποχή για τους υπόδουλους Έλληνες με περισσότερες ελευθερίες, τόνωση της οικονομίας και άνοδο της ελληνικής αστικής τάξης.  
Με βάση πληροφορίες των περιηγητών ήδη από το 1789 το κάστρο βρίσκεται σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση.  
Το 1839, η κατάργηση των ανισοτήτων ανάμεσα στους υπηκόους του οθωμανικού κράτους συνετέλεσε σε νέα άνοδο της ελληνικής αστικής τάξης.  
Το 1912 απελευθερώθηκε το νησί αλλά η Μικρασιατική Καταστροφή που ακολούθησε του στέρησε το ζωτικό του χώρο και οδήγησε το λιμάνι του Μολύβου σε παρακμή.  
Στο κάστρο έχουν γίνει εργασίες στερέωσης και συντήρησης. Σήμερα αποτελεί το σημαντικότερο επισκέψιμο μνημείο και παραχωρείται στο Δήμο Μήθυμνας για διοργάνωση πολιτιστικών εκδηλώσεων. 
 
Πηγή: http://odysseus.culture.gr/h/3/gh351.jsp?obj_id=15685

----------


## erwdios

Το κάστρο του Σιγρίου κτίστηκε στα 1757 από τον αρχιναύαρχο του οθωμανικού στόλου Σουλεϊμάν πασά, προκειμένου να προστατευθεί η περιοχή από τις επιδρομές των πειρατών και να διασφαλιστεί η ομαλή διακίνηση των εμπορευμάτων. Σύμφωνα με τεκμηριωμένες πληροφορίες, σε πρωτοβουλία του Σουλεϊμάν πασά οφείλεται και η ανέγερση τζαμιού, σχολείου, λουτρού, ενός μεγάλου υδραγωγείου και κρηνών. Το τζαμί ξανακτίστηκε στο τρίτο τέταρτο του 19ου αι., πιθανότατα ύστερα από σεισμό. Διατηρείται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και από το 1928 χρησιμοποιείται ως εκκλησία. Το λουτρό υπάρχει ακόμα στο Σίγρι αλλά βρίσκεται σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση διατήρησης. 
Στα 1777 στο κάστρο του Σιγρίου ήταν εγκατεστημένος ένας λόχος τυφεκιοφόρων και πυροβολητών υπό τη διοίκηση ενός φρουράρχου ενώ στα 1789 το κάστρο διέθετε φρουρά 100 ανδρών και 200 κανόνια. Η ασφάλεια που παρείχε οδήγησε στην οικιστική ανάπτυξη της περιοχής. Οι πρώτοι κάτοικοι ήταν, σύμφωνα με ιστορικές πηγές, Τούρκοι πρώην έγκλειστοι στη φυλακή του φρουρίου, οι οποίοι επέλεξαν μετά την αποφυλάκιση τους να επιστρέψουν εκεί με τις οικογένειές τους. Σταδιακά εγκαταστάθηκαν στην περιοχή πληθυσμοί που παλαιότερα ήταν αναγκασμένοι να καταφύγουν στην ενδοχώρα κυρίως όμως μουσουλμάνοι καθώς οι πρακτικές των γενίτσαρων (υποβολή σε αγγαρείες, καταπίεση, φορολογία κ.α.) λειτουργούσαν αποτρεπτικά στην εγκατάσταση χριστιανικών πληθυσμών.  
Τουλάχιστον έως το τέλος του 19ου αι. το φρούριο αποτελούσε το κέντρο γύρω από το οποίο αναπτύχθηκε ο οικισμός. Καθ΄όλη τη διάρκεια του 19ου αι. και μέχρι το 1912 διέμεναν σ' αυτό στρατιωτικές μονάδες. Όπως προκύπτει από μαρτυρίες των υποπροξένων της Γαλλίας (1858 ) και της Ρωσίας (1895) το κάστρο ήταν καλά συντηρημένο και εφοδιασμένο ώστε να αποτρέπει τυχόν τοπικές ταραχές όμως δεν θα μπορούσε να αντέξει σε μια συντονισμένη επίθεση από τη θάλασσα. Τμήματα των τειχών του φρουρίου, κατέρρευσαν λόγω του σεισμού του 1889 που έπληξε τη δυτική Λέσβο.  
Στις αρχές του 20ου αι. ήρθαν να κατοικήσουν στο Σίγρι οι πρώτοι Έλληνες. Η ιστορία του φρουρίου ως οθωμανικού στρατοπέδου κλείνει με την απελευθέρωση του στις 17 Δεκεμβρίου του 1912. Κατά τη διάρκεια του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου, καλοκαίρι του 1915, αποτέλεσε βάση ανεφοδιασμού και ορμητήριο της Entente.  
 
Πηγή: http://odysseus.culture.gr/h/2/gh251.jsp?obj_id=7781

----------


## erwdios

Θεμελιώθηκε πάνω σε ένα φυσικό οχυρό κατά τον 13ο αιώνα, την περίοδο της κυριαρχίας των Βενετών. Το μεγαλύτερο και κυριότερο τμήμα με την πρόσοψη χτίστηκε το 1503 από τους Βενετούς, οι οποίοι το επισκεύασαν και το ανασυγκρότησαν διότι έδιναν ιδιαίτερη σημασία στη στρατηγική θέση του. Δεδομένου οτι δεσπόζει ανάμεσα σε 3 πελάγη (Ιόνιο, Κρητικό και Αιγαίο) ήταν ανέκαθεν "το μάτι της Κρήτης", διότι η φρουρά μπορούσε να παρακολουθεί τις κινήσεις των καραβιών. 


Στο μπροστινό τοίχο ήταν το λιοντάρι του Αγίου Μάρκου, το έμβλημα των Βενετών, το οποίο καταστράφηκε από τους Γάλλους το 1797 μαζί με τη Βίβλο των Ευγενών (libro d 'oro) και τα οικόσημα. Μετά την είσοδο του φρουρίου αριστερά είναι οι φυλακές. Δεξιά προς την νοτιοδυτική ντάπια είναι η πελώρια στέρνα της Βενετικής περιόδου με θόλους και τόξα. Καθώς ανεβαίνουμε αριστερά είχε διώροφα σπίτια που κάποτε κατοικούνταν. 


Πριν 200 χρόνια το κάστρο ή "Φορτέτσα" είχε περίπου 200 κατοίκους. Ο τελευταίος κάτοικος του κάστρου έφυγε στην Κατοχή, οπότε οι κατακτητές επιτάξανε όσα κτίρια τους χρειάζονταν και εγκαταστάθηκαν. Δεξιά καθώς ανεβαίνουμε ένα κτίριο με τοίχους πάχους ενός μέτρου ήταν μπαρουταποθήκη και δίπλα ακριβώς είναι ο ναός του Παντοκράτρα με όμορφες τοιχογραφίες. Το κτίριο που σήμερα στεγάζει το Ιστορικό αρχείο Κυθήρων ήταν το διοικητήριο, η έδρα του Βενετού προνοητή και αργότερα του ¶γγλου τοποτηρητή. Στην πλατεία του διοικητηρίου είναι μια μεγάλη εκκλησία του 16ου αιώνα που αρχικά ήταν καθολική "η Παναγιά των Λατίνων". 


Αργότερα το 1806 εγκαινιάσθηκε σαν ορθόδοξη επ' ονόματι της Μυρτιδιωτίσσης. Δίπλα είναι η "Παναγία ορφανή" της οικογένειας Καλλονά, η οποία εκκλησία είχε την εικόνα και τα κειμήλια της μονής Αγκαράθου του Ηρακλείου για 300 χρόνια, αφότου η Κρήτη έπεσε στα χέρια Τούρκων. Στην εκκλησία της Μυρτιδιωτίσσης φυλασσόταν η εικόνα της σε περιόδους έξαρσης των πειρατικών επιδρομών. Από το 1842 η εικόνα επέστρεψε στο προσκύνημα των Μυρτιδίων και στο κάστρο έμεινε ένα αντίγραφο του 1844. Έξω από το φρούριο υπάρχει και δεύτερος καστρότοιχος προς Βορρά που περικλείει το Κλειστό Βούργο με πολλές εκκλησίες και σπίτια. Το κάστρο έχει πολλά κανόνια από την περίοδο των Βενετών, των Ρωσοτούρκων και των ¶γγλων.





Πηγή: http://www.kythira.gr/tourism/castles.htm

----------


## erwdios

Το 3ο Βενετσιάνικο οχυρό που χτίστηκε στα Κύθηρα είναι το μικρό καστέλο του Αυλαίμονα στην είσοδο του λιμανιού. Αυτό το οχυρό χτίστηκε στα ανατολικά του νησιού για να ελέγχει την πλευρά του νησιού προς το Αιγαίο πέλαγος ενώ τα άλλα δυο ελέγχουν το Ιόνιο και το Κρητικό. Ο Αυλαίμονας, το Καψάλι και η Αγία Πελαγία ήταν κατά την εποχή εκείνη τα σπουδαιότερα λιμάνια των Κυθήρων. Στην ακμή του, το ερειπωμένο σήμερα Καστέλο, είχε πολεμίστρες, παρατηρητήρια και κανόνια. Κοντά στο Καστέλο, στη θάλασσα του Αυλαίμωνα ναυάγησε κατά το Σεπτέμβριο του 1802 το πλοίο ΜΕΝΤΩΡ με το οποίο ο λόρδος Έλγιν μετέφερε τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα. Έτσι για ένα διάστημα τα μάρμαρα βρέθηκαν στο βυθό της θάλασσας των Κυθήρων μέχρι που ήρθε καράβι με δύτες από τη Μάλτα και τα ανέλκυσαν. Το καστέλο έχει ένα εσωτερικό διάδρομο με 14 τόξα. Στις αναστηλωτικές εργασίες που πραγματοποιήθηκαν πριν από μερικά χρόνια, στερεώθηκαν και συναρμολογήθηκαν τα 11 από αυτά. 
 
Πηγή: http://www.kythira.gr/tourism/castles.htm

----------


## erwdios

Πότε ξεκινά χρονικά ακριβώς η ιστορία του Κούλε μας είναι άγνωστο, αλλά ένα λιμάνι με τόσο νευραλγικό ρόλο στη Μεσόγειο, όπως το Ηράκλειο, δεν θα μπορούσε να μείνει απροστάτευτο. Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα, το πρώτο φρούριο στη θέση του σημερινού να δημιουργήθηκε στην περίοδο της Αραβοκρατίας (9ος-10ος), ενώ αναφορά για πύργο στην είσοδο του λιμανιού γίνεται στην β' βυζαντινή περίοδο (10ος-13ος) ως Castellum Comunis. Σήμερα σώζονται κάποια σχέδια περιηγητών που επιχείρησαν να χαρτογραφήσουν το Ηράκλειο, με παλιότερο αυτό του Μπουοντελμόντι του 1429, που απεικονίζουν έναν πύργο στην είσοδο του λιμανιού.
Ο πύργος αυτός απεικονίζεται σαν ψηλό οικοδόμημα με κατακόρυφους τοίχους και κάτοψη άλλοτε κυκλική, άλλοτε παραλληλόγραμμη. Τα σχέδια αυτά δεν είναι απαραίτητα αξιόπιστα, αφού η κατασκευή που απεικονίζουν μοιάζει περισσότερο με έργο οχυρωματικής αρχιτεκτονικής της δυτικής Ευρώπης.
Στα μέσα του 14ου μ.Χ. αιώνα, κάνει την εμφάνισή της στην Ευρώπη η πυρίτιδα (μείγμα νίτρου, θείου και άνθρακα). Αποκτά τόσο σημαντικό ρόλο στην πολεμική πρακτική αλλάζοντας ριζικά τον τρόπο διεξαγωγής του πολέμου, ώστε αντικατέστησε τις προϋπάρχουσες πολεμικές μηχανές και εκμηδένισε την αμυντική δυνατότητα των παλιών οχυρώσεων. 
Έτσι τα μέσα του 15ου μ.Χ. αιώνα βρήκαν το Ηράκλειο ανεπαρκώς οχυρωμένο και τον πύργο του λιμανιού, το Castellum Comunis των βυζαντινών, αμυντικά ανίκανο και ευάλωτο. Η Γερουσία της Βενετίας το 1462 ενέκρινε ένα ευρύ πρόγραμμα οχύρωσης της πόλης, που θα προστάτευε το Ηράκλειο και τους βούργους (προάστια) έξω από αυτό. Η νέα οχύρωση θα ακολουθούσε τα πρότυπα της νέας οχυρωματικής αρχιτεκτονικής με τους προμαχώνες. Στα πλαίσια αυτού του προγράμματος το 1523 κατεδαφίστηκε ο πύργος του λιμανιού και αντικαταστάθηκε με το φρούριο Κούλες, που σώζεται μέχρι σήμερα. 
Εκτεταμένες επιχωματώσεις στη φυσική βραχώδη εξέδρα που υπήρχε στο σημείο αυτό του λιμανιού, κατάφεραν να δημιουργήσουν το χώρο για να χτιστεί το φρούριο έκτασης 3.600 μ2. Οι επιχωματώσεις γίνονταν με μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα μέθοδο. Γέμιζαν τα παλιά πλοία με πέτρες από το νησί Ντία και την περιοχή Φρασκιές και τα βύθιζαν έξω από τη Βόρεια πλευρά του μόλου, δημιουργόντας με τον τρόπο αυτό κυματοθραύστες που αύξαναν τον διαθέσιμο χώρο. 
 
*Η κατασκευή του Κούλε*
Η κατασκευή του Κούλε κράτησε μέχρι το 1540. Οι εξωτερικοί τοίχοι έχουν πάχος σχεδόν 9 μέτρα, ενώ οι εσωτερικοί τοίχοι φτάνουν τα 3 μέτρα πάχος σε κάποια σημεία. Ήδη από πολύ νωρίς παρουσιάστηκαν ζημιές στα θεμέλια του από τη θάλασσα, που αντιμετωπίζονταν κατά καιρούς. Επίσης το φρούριο παρουσίασε πολλές οχυρωματικές αδυναμίες, γεγονός που οφείλεται στο ότι χτίστηκε σε μεταβατική φάση όταν η αρχιτεκτονική των φρουρίων πειραματιζόταν ακόμα με τις κατάλληλες λύσεις.
Αρχιτεκτονικά ο Κούλες αποτελείται από δύο επιμέρους τμήματα: 
·το Νοτιοδυτικό: παραλληλόγραμμο, λίγο ψηλότερο 
·το Βορειοανατολικό σε σχήμα μισής έλλειψης, ελαφρώς χαμηλότερο. 
Για την είσοδο στο φρούριο υπήρχαν τρεις πύλες εισόδου: Δυτικά, Βόρεια και Νοτιοδυτικά, με κύρια πύλη την Δυτική. Στο οικοδόμημα περιμετρικά είχαν εντοιχιστεί διάφορες ανάγλυφες πλάκες, επιγραφές και οικόσημα. Κορυφαία έργα γλυπτικής είναι τα τρία μαρμάρινα ανάγλυφα που απεικονίζουν τον φτερωτό λέοντα, σύμβολο της Γαληνοτάτης Δημοκρατίας της Βενετίας, που επιστέφουν κάθε μία από τις τρεις εισόδους και δύο από αυτά διατηρούνται μέχρι σήμερα με φανερή τη διάβρωση από τον θαλασσινό αέρα. 
Το φρούριο είναι διώροφο με 26 διαμερίσματα. Στο ισόγειο αρχικά υπήρχαν πέντε χώροι για κανόνια. Σύντομα φάνηκε ότι η χρήση κανονιών σε εσωτερικούς χώρους δημιουργούσε προβλήματα γιατί και το οπτικό πεδίο εκ των πραγμάτων μέσα από τα μικρά ανοίγματα στους τοίχους ήταν περιορισμένο, αλλά και ο καπνός που δημιουργούνταν μετά την ρίψη κάθε βλήματος έκανε την ατμόσφαιρα αποπνικτική και έτσι εγκαταλείφθηκε η χρήση τους. 
Εκτός από τις casamatte, τους διαδρόμους δηλαδή των κανονιών, στο ισόγειο είχαν διαμορφωθεί και επιμέρους χώροι, ένας λειτουργούσε σαν φυλακή και οι υπόλοιποι για αποθήκευση τροφίμων και πολεμοφοδίων. 
Στον επάνω όροφο, που είχε διαμορφωθεί σε ευρύχωρη πλατεία, ήταν στη Βόρεια πλευρά ο πύργος του φάρου. Εκεί υπηρχαν επίσης οι στρατώνες των στρατιωτών και οι κατοικίες των αξιωματούχων και του διοικητή.
Παράλληλα στο φρούριο λειτουργούσε μύλος, φούρνος και εκκλησία, παρέχοντας αυτονομία στη φρουρά του.
Ο ρόλος του φρουρίου Κούλες στη διάρκεια της τουρκικής πολιορκίας (1646-1669) δεν υπήρξε ιδιαίτερα σημαντικός, καθώς αρκετά νωρίς το τουρκικό πυροβολικό, τοποθετημένο στις κατάλληλες θέσεις, κατάφερε να εξουδετερώσει τη δύναμη πυρός του και έτσι οι Τούρκοι απέκτησαν τον έλεγχο της εισόδου του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου.
Στη διάρκεια της τούρκικης κυριαρχίας ο Κούλες δεν δέχτηκε ιδιαίτερες παρεμβάσεις εκτός από την προσθήκη κτιστών επάλξεων με θέσεις τουφεκιοφόρων και κανονιών. Οι Τούρκοι έκτισαν μικρότερο φρούριο απέναντι από τον Κούλε από την πλευρά της στεριάς, τον Μικρό Κούλε. Δυστυχώς το μνημείο αυτό μαζί με τμήματα των ενετικών νεωρίων κατεδαφίστηκε το 1936 για χάρη της ανάπτυξης της πόλης. 
 
Πηγή: http://www.explorecrete.com/Heraklion/GR17-Heraklion-koules.html

----------


## erwdios

Σύμφωνα με μία θεωρία, ο λόφος πάνω στον οποίο χτίστηκε η Φορτέτζα, στη μακρινή αρχαιότητα ήταν νησίδα, η οποία ενωνόταν με την Κρήτη μέσω μίας στενής λωρίδας γης. Στη διάρκεια των αιώνων με προσχώσεις ενοποιήθηκε με τη στεριά παίρνοντας τη μορφή που έχει σήμερα. 
Σ' αυτό το χώρο πιθανώς να ήταν η ακρόπολη της αρχαίας πόλης Ρίθυμνας με ναό του Απόλλωνα και ιερό της 'ρτεμης, αν και αυτό δεν έχει τεκμηριωθεί επιστημονικά μέχρι σήμερα. Τον 3ο αιώνα μ.Χ., στα Ρωμαϊκά, στο λόφο του Παλαιόκαστρου αναφέρεται ναός της Αρτέμιδος Ροκκαίας (το _Ροκκαία_ πιθανώς προέρχεται από το λατινικό "_Rocca_", που σημαίνει κάστρο ή φρούριο σε απόκρημνο ύψωμα). Στα χρόνια εκείνα το Ρέθυμνο ήταν κωμόπολη ανεξάρτητη με δικό της νόμισμα, αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα ισχυρή. 
Κατά τη Β' Βυζαντινή περίοδο (10ος-13ος μ.Χ.) ανατολικά από το λόφο Παλαιόκαστρο διαμορφώνεται μία πρώτη μορφή τειχισμένου οικισμού μικρής έκτασης, το Castrum Rethemi ή Castel Vecchio ή Antico Castello (παλιό κάστρο) όπως ονομάστηκε από τους Ενετούς αργότερα. 
Στις αρχές του 13ου μ.Χ. αιώνα, ο Γενοβέζος πειρατής Πεσκατόρε, διεκδικητής του νησιού και αντίπαλος των Ενετών, φαίνεται ότι επισκευάζει την βυζαντινή οχύρωση που περιέκλειε τα κτίρια της μικρής πόλης και βρίσκονταν κοντά στο λιμάνι. Το Castrum Rethemi διατηρήθηκε και μετά την Ενετική κατάληψη του νησιού τον 13ο αιώνα μ.Χ., αλλά δυστυχώς σήμερα από την οχύρωση με τους ορθογώνιους πύργους και τις 2 πύλες δεν σώζεται τίποτα. 
 
Οι Ενετοί, ως ναυτικό κράτος, επεδίωξαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το Ρέθυμνο σαν καταφύγιο και ενδιάμεσο σταθμό μεταξύ Ηρακλείου και Χανίων φτιάχνοντας λιμάνι, έστω και μικρό. Το γεγονός αυτό οδήγησε στην ανάπτυξή του Ρεθύμνου σε πόλη και η επέκταση του οικισμού επέβαλε την ανάγκη νέων οχυρώσεων. 
Την ανάγκη της δημιουργίας στο Ρέθυμνο του κάστρου της Φορτέτζας ανέδειξαν τα γεγονότα που ακολούθησαν στη Κρήτη από το πρώτο μισό του 16ου αιώνα, δηλαδή η τούρκικη απειλή και η εξέλιξη των πυροβόλων όπλων, μετά την ανακάλυψη και ευρεία διάδοση της πυρίτιδας. Όλα αυτά συντέλεσαν ώστε να αποφασίσει η Βενετία τη στρατιωτική και αμυντική οργάνωση της Κρήτης.
Στο πρόγραμμα αυτό εντάχθηκε και το Ρέθυμνο και αποφασίστηκε να χτιστούν τείχη με σχέδιο του Βερονέζου αρχιτέκτονα Michele Sanmicheli. Η θεμελίωση ξεκίνησε στις 8 Απριλίου του 1540 και τέλειωσε με αργούς ρυθμούς λίγο πριν το 1570.
Τα τείχη του Ρεθύμνου αποτελούσαν στοιχειώδη αμυντικά έργα, που δυστυχώς δεν ήταν αρκετά για να αντέξουν την επίθεση από τον Ουλούτζ Αλή Ρέις (Uluc Ali Reis), Ιταλό στην καταγωγή που είχε συλληφθεί από τους άντρες του Μπαρμπαρόσσα και αλλαξοπίστησε μετά από κάποια χρόνια, ο οποίος κατάφερε να γίνει πασάς στο Αλγέρι και να πάρει μέρος σε πολλές μάχες εναντίον των χριστιανών της Μεσογείου. Το 1571 Ο Ουλούτζ Αλή επιτέθηκε στο Ρέθυμνο με 40 γαλέρες. Οι Ενετοί το είχαν εγκαταλείψει αφήνοντας μια μικρή φρουρά με 100 άντρες, που δεν κατάφεραν να προβάλουν ουσιαστική αντίσταση. Ο Ουλούτς Αλή εύκολα εκπόρθησε τα τείχη του Ρεθύμνου και κατέστρεψε ολοσχερώς την πόλη.
Μετά από αυτή τη καταστροφή φάνηκε η ανάγκη ουσιαστικής οχύρωσης της πόλης και οι αρμόδιοι τοπικοί παράγοντες, Ρεθυμνιώτες και Βενετοί, ο απλός λαός του Ρεθύμνου αλλά και η Βενετική Γερουσία, αποφάσισαν να κατασκευάσουν ένα οχυρό που θα μπορούσε να περιλάβει όλες τις κατοικίες της πόλης του Ρεθύμνου. Σαν η καταλληλότερη θέση επιλέχτηκε ο λόφος του Παλαιόκαστρου. Έτσι, ξεκίνησε η θεμελίωση της Φορτέτζας, ενός εκ των μεγαλύτερων και αρτιότερων οχυρωματικών έργων που δημιούργησε στη Κρήτη η κατοχή των Ενετών.
Η Φορτέτζα χτίστηκε σύμφωνα με το προμαχωνικό σύστημα οχυρωματικής αρχιτεκτονικής, δηλαδή προμαχώνες, οι οποίοι ενώνονταν μεταξύ τους με τμήματα ευθύγραμμων τειχών με μεγάλο πλάτος και με κλίση εξωτερικά ώστε να εξοστρακίζονται τα βλήματα των εχθρών χωρίς να προκαλούν φθορές στο οχυρό. 
Για τη κατασκευή του φρουρίου της Φορτέτζας, εφαρμόστηκε το αρχικό σχέδιο του αρχιτέκτονα Sforza Pallavicini στη συνέχεια όμως κρίθηκαν αναγκαίες κάποιες τροποποιήσεις, βελτιώσεις και επεκτάσεις για να ολοκληρωθεί η ανέγερση του φρουρίου. 
Τη πρώτη πέτρα στα θεμέλια της Φορτέτζας, τοποθέτησε ο Βενετσιάνος Ρέκτορας Alvise Lando στις 13 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1573 και ως το 1580 ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες στον περίβολο και στα δημόσια κτίρια που υπήρχαν μέσα σε αυτόν.
Στα χρόνια που χρειάστηκαν για να κτιστεί η Φορτέτζα δούλεψαν αγγαρεία 107.142 Κρητικοί και 40.205 επιταγμένα ζώα, ενώ αναφέρεται ότι υπεύθυνος για το χτίσιμο ήταν ο πρωτομάστορας Γ. Σκορδύλης. 
 
*Ο ρόλος της Φορτέτζας στο Ενετικό Ρέθυμνο*
Αμέσως όμως μετά το τέλος των εργασιών διαπιστώθηκε ότι ο χώρος που απέμεινε μέσα στη Φορτέτζα για τη κατασκευή ιδιωτικών κατοικιών ήταν ελάχιστος, οπότε το φρούριο καθορίστηκε ως δημόσιας χρήσης και μονάχα σαν έσχατο καταφύγιο των κατοίκων της πόλης σε περίπτωση πολιορκίας.
Αναφέρεται ότι, αν και οι ίδιοι οι Ρεθυμνιώτες είχαν ζητήσει το κτίσιμο του φρουρίου της Φορτέτζας, εν τούτοις μετά την ολοκλήρωσή του αρνήθηκαν να εγκαταλείψουν την ανασφάλεια του πυρπολημένου Ρεθύμνου με τα ευκολοπάτητα τείχη και να αποκτήσουν τη σιγουριά της ασφάλειας που υποσχόταν η οχυρωμένη Φορτέτζα.
Η μία εξήγηση για την περίεργη αυτή άρνηση, είναι ότι οι κάτοικοι του Ρεθύμνου ήδη από το 1571 είχαν αρχίσει ξανά να κτίζουν τα σπίτια τους με τα υλικά από τα προηγούμενα τείχη. Εννέα χρόνια μετά, όταν ολοκληρώθηκε η κατασκευή της Φορτέτζας, δεν ήταν διατεθειμένοι να ξεσπιτωθούν ξανά.
Φαίνεται όμως πως αυτό είναι μόνο το ένα σκέλος της αλήθειας αφού όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, οι Βενετοί δεν είχαν κτίσει το κάστρο για να προφυλάξουν τους πολίτες, αντίθετα με ότι προπαγάνδιζαν. Οι λόγοι που συνηγορούν προς τη παραπάνω άποψη είναι πολλοί:
1. Οι Ενετοί κατακτητές ήταν λογικό να νοιαστούν πρώτα για τους δικούς τους ανθρώπους και μετά για τους Κρητικούς. 
2. Κανένα κτίσμα μέσα στη Φορτέτζα δεν φαινόταν από κατασκευής του να προορίζεται για τους υπόδουλους Κρητικούς. Για παράδειγμα, η μοναδική εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου που βρίσκονταν μέσα στη Φορτέτζα ήταν καθολική, άρα χτίστηκε για τους ίδιους τους Ενετούς και όχι για τους Ορθόδοξους Ρεθυμνιώτες. 
3. Με βάση τη γνωστή απογραφή του Καστροφύλακα , η πόλη του Ρεθύμνου είχε 4.782 κατοίκους το 1583, και αντικειμενικά, ο διαθέσιμος χώρος στη Φορτέτζα ήταν αδύνατο να στεγάσει όλο αυτό τον κόσμο μαζί με τη δύναμη της φρουράς και τις Διοικητικές υπηρεσίες. 
Ουσιαστικά δεν υπήρξε ποτέ ιδιαίτερα ασφαλής οχύρωση καθώς ελαττώματα της αναφέρονται ήδη στα 1602 μ.Χ. σε αναφορά του Βενετού Benetto Moro όπως η έλλειψη τάφρου (το _εξωβούργιο_, δηλαδή ο χώρος αμέσως έξω από τα τείχη της Φορτέτζας, αποτελούσε κατοικημένη ζώνη) και αντερείσματος (το τείχος ήταν χαμηλό, χωρίς αρκετή ενίσχυση), γεγονός που καθιστούσε εύκολη την εκπόρθηση του οχυρού με σκάλες. 
Παράλληλα ιδιομορφίες του εδάφους, η μικρή του έκταση καθώς και οικονομικές δυσκολίες και συνεχείς τροποποιήσεις του αρχικού σχεδίου, οδήγησαν στην εφαρμογή των γενικών μόνο κανόνων κατασκευής φρουρίων με προμαχώνες. Σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι το μικρό ανασφάλιστο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου δεν ήταν κατάλληλο για τις βενετσιάνικες γαλέρες, καταλήγει κάποιος στο παρακάτω συμπέρασμα: η Φορτέτζα του Ρεθύμνου κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες της ενετικής φρουράς και της διοίκησης, αλλά δεν ήταν φτιαγμένη για να αντέξει σε μια μακριά πολιορκία και να ενισχύσει ουσιαστικά την άμυνα της Κρήτης απέναντι στην τούρκικη απειλή. Αυτό φάνηκε από το ότι έπεσε στα χέρια των τούρκων σε 23 μόνο μέρες, ενώ το φρούριο του Χάνδακα (Ηράκλειο) άντεξε 21 ολόκληρα χρόνια.  
 
*Η Φορτέτζα κατά την Τουρκοκρατία*
Το Ρέθυμνο έπεσε στους Οθωμανούς το 1646. Κατά τη διάρκεια της τούρκικης κατοχής η οργάνωση της Φορτέτζας δε φαίνεται να υπέστη σημαντικές αλλαγές, αν και οι πληροφορίες που μας παραδίδονται δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθούν επαρκείς. 
Αρκετά νωρίς οι Τούρκοι μετέτρεψαν τον Ενετικό καθεδρικό ναό του Αγίου Νικολάου μέσα στη Φορτέτζα σε τέμενος του Sultan Ibrahim. Παράλληλα αυξήθηκε ο αριθμός κατοικιών κυρίως στη νότια και ανατολική πλευρά του φρουρίου, καθώς εκεί εγκαταστάθηκε η τουρκική φρουρά και η διοίκηση. 
*H Φορτέτζα τον 20ο αιώνα*
Στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα το εσωτερικό της Φορτέτζας ήταν σχεδόν ολόκληρο οικοδομημένο. Από τα πρώτα όμως μεταπολεμικά χρόνια άρχισε η μεταφορά των κατοίκων που έμεναν μέσα στη Φορτέτζα σε άλλα σημεία του Ρεθύμνου. 
Η επέκταση αυτή του Ρεθύμνου είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την ολοκληρωτική σχεδόν εξαφάνιση του χερσαίου τείχους και της μικρής τάφρου που το περιέβαλλε. Μέσα στη Φορτέτζα κατεδαφίστηκαν όλα τα ερειπωμένα κτίσματα που ήταν ως επί το πλείστον τούρκικες κατοικίες. Σήμερα δεν σώζεται κανένα τούρκικο κτίριο, αλλά διατηρούνται αρκετά ενετικά. Ακόμα και το τούρκικο τζαμί, αρχικά ήταν ενετικός ναός που μετατράπηκε από τους τούρκους σε τζαμί. 
Η συνεχής και ποικίλη χρήση της Φορτέτζας στη διαδρομή των αιώνων, αλλοίωσε την αρχική της μορφή όχι μόνο εσωτερικά αλλά και εξωτερικά. Το φρούριο χρειάστηκε μια εικοσαετία περίπου για να αποκατασταθούν οι φθορές και να απομακρυνθούν τα πορνεία του Ρεθύμνου που βρίσκονταν εκεί. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως η Φορτέτζα για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα φιλοξένησε ακόμα και τις φυλακές του Ρεθύμνου.
Σήμερα σώζεται ακέραιος ο οχυρός περίβολος της Φορτέτζας και συνεχίζεται η αναστύλωση σε κάποια κτίρια μέσα σ'αυτή. Ετσι, ο επισκέπτης παίρνει μια ικανοποιητική εικόνα από την Φορτέτζα τον καιρό των Ενετών. 
 
Πηγή: http://www.explorecrete.com/greek/Rethymnon_Fortezza_GR.html

----------


## moutsokwstas

20.jpg

10.jpg
μυτιληνη καθως πλησιαζει το καραβι στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης λιγο δεξια, ξεπροβαλλει το αγαλμα της ελευθεριας και το φρουριο. το φρουριο-καστρο, θεωρουταν το ισχυροτερο της εποχης. εχει εκταση 42 στρεμματων, κατασκευαστηκε επι ιουστινιανου το 1373 απο το φραγκισκο γατελουζο. εχει υπογειες αποθηκες και στοες οπου καταφευγανε τα γυναικοπαιδα σε καιρο μαχης η, πολιορκιας. ειναι κτισμενο πανω σε ενα μικρο λοφο, στο υψηλοτερο μερος μιας χερσονησου μεταξυ του βορειου και νοτιου λιμενα της πολης και χαρακτηριζεται ως το μεγαλυτερο και ισχυροτερο της ανατολικης μεσογειου. στο χωρο του καστρου υπαρχει τα τελευταια χρονια χωρος για τις πολιτιστικες εκδηλωσεις και συναυλιες του καλοκαιριου. το δε αγαλμα της ελευθεριας, αποτελει μια μικρογραφια του αντιστοιχου που βρισκεται στη νεα υορκη.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> 20.jpg
> 
> 10.jpg
> μυτιληνη καθως πλησιαζει το καραβι στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης λιγο δεξια, ξεπροβαλλει το αγαλμα της ελευθεριας και το φρουριο. το φρουριο-καστρο, θεωρουταν το ισχυροτερο της εποχης. εχει εκταση 42 στρεμματων, κατασκευαστηκε επι ιουστινιανου το 1373 απο το φραγκισκο γατελουζο. εχει υπογειες αποθηκες και στοες οπου καταφευγανε τα γυναικοπαιδα σε καιρο μαχης η, πολιορκιας. ειναι κτισμενο πανω σε ενα μικρο λοφο, στο υψηλοτερο μερος μιας χερσονησου μεταξυ του βορειου και νοτιου λιμενα της πολης και χαρακτηριζεται ως το μεγαλυτερο και ισχυροτερο της ανατολικης μεσογειου. στο χωρο του καστρου υπαρχει τα τελευταια χρονια χωρος για τις πολιτιστικες εκδηλωσεις και συναυλιες του καλοκαιριου. το δε αγαλμα της ελευθεριας, αποτελει μια μικρογραφια του αντιστοιχου που βρισκεται στη νεα υορκη.


εδω σε αυτο το σημειο θα ηταν παραλειψη να μην ευχαριστησω τον erwdio για τις πολυτιμες φωτογραφιες του απο το καστρο, τις οποιες  δεν τις εχω δει πραγματικα απο το εσωτερικο χωρο του καστρου υπο το φως της ημερας, σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## erwdios

Στη βορειοδυτική πλευρά του λιμανιού της πόλης των Χανίων, οι Βενετοί κατασκεύασαν το Revellino del Porto, ένα οχυρωματικό έργο ικανό να αποτρέψει κάθε εχθρικό κίνδυνο για το λιμάνι. Η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε περίπου στα μέσα του 16ου αι. και ολοκληρώθηκε μερικά χρόνια πριν την πτώση της πόλης στους Τούρκους το 1645.



Εσωτερικά ο χώρος ήταν διαμορφωμένος με κατάλληλα κτίσματα σε στρατώνες και αποθήκες πολεμικού υλικού. Επίσης ήταν η έδρα του στρατιωτικού διοικητή της πόλης. Στο μέσον περίπου της αυλής υπάρχει μια μεγάλη θολωτή δεξαμενή που συγκέντρωνε τα βρόχινα νερά των στεγών.



Τη βόρεια πλευρά του Revellino καταλαμβάνει το συγκρότημα των έξι συνεχόμενων θόλων στους οποίους υπήρχαν οι μεγάλες κανονιοθυρίδες (casematte) μία σε κάθε θόλο, σχεδιασμένες έτσι ώστε τα πυρά των πυροβόλων να καλύπτουν την είσοδο του λιμανιού.



Στα χρόνια της τουρκοκρατίας το Revellino χρησιμοποιήθηκε κυρίως σαν στρατώνας (Firka = στρατώνας), ονομασία που διατηρεί μέχρι σήμερα. Οι θολωτοί χώροι βολής χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως φυλακές από τα χρόνια της Τουρκοκρατίας μέχρι τα χρόνια του εμφύλιου πολέμου. Στο γωνιακό πυργίσκο του φρουρίου υψώθηκε συμβολικά την 1 Δεκεμβρίου 1913 η σημαία της Ένωσης της Κρήτης με την Ελλάδα.



Πηγή: http://odysseus.culture.gr/h/2/gh251.jsp?obj_id=14605

----------


## erwdios

Στην είσοδο του λιμανιού, στη ΒΑ πλευρά, βρίσκεται η βραχονησίδα της Σούδας. Εδώ αρχικά υπήρχε μόνο ένα μοναστήρι του Αγ. Νικολάου και γι' αυτό το νησί πριν οχυρωθεί λεγόταν Φραρονήσι (Φράροι ή Φλώροι είναι οι καθολικοί μοναχοί). Στη βορειοδυτική πλευρά του, βρίσκεται ένα άλλο μικρό νησάκι σχεδόν στρογγυλό, που αναφέρεται στους βενετσιάνικους χάρτες ως «νησί των κουνελιών». Στην αρχαιότητα τα νησάκια αυτά λεγόταν Λευκαί, είτε λόγω του φυσικού τους χρώματος, είτε γιατί κατά τη μυθολογία στο σημείο αυτό εχαν καταποντιστεί οι Σειρήνες, μετά την ήττα τους από τις Μούσες σε μουσικό διαγωνισμό και «άσπρισαν από το κακό τους» (Στεφ. Βυζάντιος).



Ο περίβολος του φρουρίου κύκλωνε όλο το νησί, εκτός από την ανατολική πλευρά. Η περιμετρική τείχιση ήταν, άλλωστε, και η μοναδιπή λύση, γιατί το μικρό ύψος της νησίδας σε σχέση με τον περίγυρο (υψόμετρο μόλς 29 μ.) δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα στην άμυνα. Το φρούριο είχε συνολική έκταση 85 στρέμματα. Στο βόρειο και δυτικό τμήμα του περιβόλου διαμορφώθηκε πλήρες προμαχωνικό μέτωπο: Το τείχος ενισχυόταν με τέσσερις προμαχώνες που συνδέονταν με ευθύγραμμα τμήματα προσαρμοσμένα στη διαμόρφωση του εδάφους. Στη βόρεια πλευρά ήταν ο επιπρομαχώνας Mocenigo, το νεκροταφείο και μια δεξαμενή.
Η ύδρευση αποτελούσε σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Γινόταν από δεξαμενές, αλλά το νερό που συγκέντρωναν έφθανε για 500 στρατιώτες και αρκούσε μόνο για 8 μήνες. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, όταν κατά την πολιορκία οι Τούρκοι έριξαν μία βόμβα που έπεσε πάνω σε ένα βράχο, τον έσπασε και βρέθηκε μια πηγή πόσιμου νερού.
Το 1646 οι Τούρκοι επιτέθηκαν, ενώ ακόμη γίνονταν έργα και τότε φάνηκαν οι αδυναμίες του. Τα τουρκικά κανόνια ισοπέδωσαν τις αποθήκες, τους στρατώνες και άλλες εγκαταστάσεις, όμως οι αμυνόμενοι δεν έχασαν το θάρρος τους, ώσπου ο εχθρός είδε το μάταιο της προσπάθειας του και σταμάτηαε την επίθεση. 
Τότε οι Βενετοί άρχισαν να ανοικοδομούν τα ερείπια. Διοικητής ήταν ο Gerolano Dona, ο οποίος γράφει στην αναφορά του(1647): «Σήμερα ύψωσα στο υψηλότερο σημείο του φρουρίου τη σημαία για να δείξουμε στον εχθρό την αφοβία μας και ότι δεν τον λαμβάνουμε υπόψη».
Οι Τούρκοι δεν κατάφεραν να το κατακτήσουν το1669 και παρέμεινε στα χέρια των Βενετών για μισό αιώνα μετά την κατάληψη της Κρήτης. Έγινε ανεπίσημη πρωτεύουσα του Βασιλείου της Κρήτης και οι Βενετοί το είχαν ονομάσει «Οφθαλμό του Βασιλείου». Σταδιακά έγινε καταφύγιο Κρητών επαναστατών Το 1692 οι κάτοικοι του φρουρίου είχαν φθάσει τους 600 και αργότερα τους 800 (με την έκρηξη του τελευταίου βενετοτουρκικού πολέμου). Η Σούδα ήταν βάση κουρσάρων σύμφωνα με σουλτανικό φιρμάνι του 1715.



Πολιορκήθηκε σκληρά για 72 ημέρες κατά τον τελευταίο ενετοτουρκικό πόλεμο και παραδόθηκε μετά από ηρωική αντίσταση στις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 1715, όχι τόσο από αμυντική ανεπάρκεια, αλλά κυρίως για λόγους πολιτικούς (έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος από τη μητρόπολη). Έτσι, έσβησε και το τελευταίο ίχνος της Βενετσιάνικης κυριαρχίας στην Κρήτη.12
Στην περίοδο της τουρκοκρατίας εξακολούθησε να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του στους νέους του κυρίαρχους. Έγινε πολεμικός ναύσταθμος, μόνιμο αγκυροβόλιο και σταθμός ανεφοδιασμού του μουσουλμανικού στόλου. Μετά το 1821 έγινε επίκεντρο πολεμικών επιχειρήσεων Ελλήνων και Τούρκων. Η Σούδα και η Σπιναλόγκα ήταν τα τελευταία καταφύγια των χαΐνηδων(επαναστατών).
Παρέμεινε στα χέρια των Τούρκων ως το 1898. Στις 3 Νοεμβρίου του έτους αυτού αποχώρησε και η τελευταία τουρκική δύναμη, 100 άνδρες. Την εποχή της Κρητικής Πολιτείας 1898 - 1913, η Σούδα έγινε επίκεντρο ενδιαφέροντος των Μεγάλων Δυνάμεων (4 στόλων). Την περίοδο αυτή κτίστηκε και ο Ιερός Ναός του Αγίου Νικολάου.
Στις 14 Φεβρουαρίου 1913 αφαιρέθηκε η τουρκική σημαία από τενεκέ, που είχαν τοποθετήσει οι Τούρκοι, θέλοντας να διατηρήσουν την τοπική επικυριαχία τους, και στη θέση της τοποθετήθηκε μια μαρμάρινη στήλη με την επιγραφή:

ΤΟΥΡΚΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΕΝ ΚΡΗΤΗ 1669-1913 
ΗΤΟΙ 267 ΕΤΗ 7 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ 7 ΗΜΕΡΑΙ ΕΤΗ ΑΓΩΝΙΑΣ 

Το λιμάνι της Σούδας δοκιμάστηκε σκληρά και στον Α' και στον Β' Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο. Στον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, στην ακτή προς το Ακρωτήρι τορπιλίστηκε το υπερωκεάνιο Μινεβάσκα 27.000 τόνων. Στο Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως λιμάνι ανεφοδιασμού και εξόρμησης του αγγλικού στόλου.



Πηγή: http://www.kairatos.com.gr/kastra.htm

----------


## erwdios

Στα ¶πτερα υπάρχουν ελληνικά, ρωμαϊκά και βυζαντινά ευρήματα καθώς κι ένα τουρκικό φρούριο. Στην κορυφή θα δείτε ένα πέρασμα στα δεξιά που οδηγεί στα βυζαντινά και τα ρωμαϊκά ερείπια. Από το σημείο αυτό μπορείτε να θαυμάσετε τα Λευκά Όρη αν κοιτάξετε νότια προς την Κοιλάδα του Στύλου. Η θέα είναι καταπληκτική ιδιαίτερα την άνοιξη όταν τα βουνά είναι καλυμμένα με χιόνι. 
Αν σταθεί στο κάστρο της, που έχει την καλύτερη θέα, θα αναγνωρίσει από κάτω το άλλο φρούριο της περιοχής, το Ιτζεδίν, το οποίο οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν για τις φυλακές που λειτουργούσαν εκεί μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '70. 
Το έχτισε το 1867 ο Τούρκος Ρεούφ πασάς και του έδωσε το όνομα του γιου του. Τα δύο αυτά κάστρα ενώνονται με τη μυθολογική ερμηνεία του ονόματος Απτερα που μας παρέδωσε ο Στέφανος Βυζάντιος. 
Οι Μούσες και οι Σειρήνες, που λέτε, τσακώθηκαν μεταξύ τους για το ποιες παίζουν καλύτερη μουσική. Στον διαγωνισμό που ακολούθησε, οι Μούσες ­ όπως ήταν φυσικό ­ κέρδισαν εύκολα. Οι Σειρήνες τότε ντροπιασμένες έκοψαν τα φτερά τους, πήραν ένα λευκό χρώμα και έπεσαν στη θάλασσα κάτω από το Ιτζεδίν.
Η περιοχή του λόφου ονομάστηκε Απτερα (χωρίς φτερά) και τα νησάκια του όρμου της Σούδας, Λευκές. Τα ονόματα αυτά έχουν και σήμερα. 
Πέρα από το φρούριο όμως, η Απτερα ή Απτέρα αναγνωρίζεται ως μία από τις σπουδαιότερες πόλεις-κράτη της Κρήτης. Αν και αναφέρεται σε πινακίδες Γραμμικής Γραφής Β' (14ος-13ος αι. π.Χ.), ιδρύεται στη θέση αυτή τον 8ο αιώνα π.Χ. και ακμάζει τον 4ο και τον 3ο αι. π.Χ. 
Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε το μέγεθος και τη σημασία της απλώς κοιτώντας το τείχος της, κομμάτι του οποίου σώζεται μέχρι σήμερα και έχει μήκος που φθάνει τα 4 χιλιόμετρα! Η εξουσία της πόλης τότε έφθανε από τα σημερινά Χανιά μέχρι το ακρωτήριο Δρέπανο. Στην περίοδο της Ρωμαιοκρατίας, η Απτερα αρχίζει και συρρικνώνεται σε πολιτικό επίπεδο, αλλά χτίζονται μερικά από τα εντυπωσιακότερα οικοδομήματα, όπως οι τεράστιες δεξαμενές που με δέος αντικρίζει ο επισκέπτης. 
Η κατοίκησή της συνεχίστηκε στα βυζαντινά χρόνια και λίγο πριν από τον ισχυρό σεισμό του 7ου αιώνα μ.Χ. χτίζεται το μοναστήρι του Αγίου Ιωάννη του Θεολόγου, που έπαυσε να λειτουργεί το 1964.



Πηγή: http://www.aptera-apartments.com/aptera_gr.htm

Η κομβική θέση του Φρουρίο φαίνεται από τη φωτογραφία του προηγούμενου θέματος με την πανοραμική απεικόνιση του Κόλπου της Σούδας.

----------


## erwdios

Η νησίδα Γραμβούσα βρίσκεται στο βορειότερο σημείο της δυτικής Κρήτης. Από το Στράβωνα αναφέρεται ως Κώρυκον ή Κίμαρον (=αιγόβραχος). Οι Βενετοί το αναφέρουν ως Capo Buso, και σήμερα λέγεται Ακρ. Βούξα. Το όνομα «Γραμβούσα», κατά άλλη άποψη, προέρχεται από το φυτό κράμβη. Είναι προέκταση της χερσονήσου στον κόλπο Κισσάμου Χανίων και καταλήγει στα δύο μικρά νησάκια την Ήμερη Γραμβούσα (όπου και το κάστρο) και την ¶γρια Γραμβούσα.



Η κορυφή του νησιού έχει ύψος μόλις 137 μ.. από τη θάλασσα και περιβάλλεται από απόκρημνα βράχια. Το φυσικό ανάγλυφο και η στρατηγική θέση του ώθησαν τους Βενετούς να το οχυρώσουν. Η κατασκευή του φρουρίου ήταν αναγκαία για την αποφυγή κατάληψης της Κρήτης από τους Τούρκους, κάτι που θα σήμαινε και το τέλος της ενετικής αυτοκρατορίας, μετά τη βενετοτουρκική συνθήκη του 1573.
Η πρόταση για οχύρωση έγινε το 1579, από τον Σοφιανό Ευδαιμονογιάννη, Μονεμβασίτη στρατιωτικό στην υπηρεσία της Βενετίας. Η κατασκευή ξεκίνησε το 1579 και ολοκληρώθηκε το 1584, από τον προβλεπτή Α. Grimani με σχέδια και επίβλεψη του L. Orsini. Το φρούριο, αν και σύγχρονο με αυτά της Σούδας και της Σπιναλόγκας, επειδή βρίσκεται επάνω σε κορυφή απόκρημνου βράχου, δεν παρουσιάζει τα τυπικά χαρακτηριστικά του επιθαλάσσιου προμαχωνικού φρουρίου. Έχει εμβαδόν 30 στρέμματα και καλύπτει μόνο την κορυφή της νησίδας.



Το 1588 το φρούριο καταστράφηκε από έναν Κεραυνό που κτύπησε την μπαρουταποθήκη (με 350 βαρέλια εκρηκτική ύλη). Τότε είχε 24 κανόνια, 3398 βλήματα και 40.000 λίμπρες μπαρούτι. Οι Βενετοί το ξαναέκτισαν το 1630 και διατήρησαν την κυριότητα του έως το 1692, οπότε οι Τούρκοι κατόρθωσαν τελικά να το καταλάβουν, δωροδοκώντας τον Ενετό διοικητή.
Στα επόμενα χρόνια, η Γραμβούσα έπαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο στον ξεσηκωμό των Ελλήνων ενάντια στους Τούρκους. Όταν οι Κρήτες προσπαθούσαν να οργανώσουν την επανάσταση τους, αποφάσισαν να καταλάβουν πρώτα τη Γραμβούσα, λόγω του ότι βρισκόταν πιο κοντά στην Πελοπόννησο. Το 1825. παριστάνοντας τη νέα φρουρά, Κρήτες μπήκαν στο κάστρο και το κατέλαβαν. Το νησάκι, που ήταν και το πρώτο κομμάτι κρητικής γης που ελευθερώθηκε από τους Τούρκους, έγινε το καταφύγιο για πάνω από 3.000 άτομα και ήταν η βάση των επιχειρήσεων για τις επαναστατικές ομάδες. Έγινε η έδρα της τριμελούς επιτροπής που διηύθυνε την άμυνα της Κρήτης. Από τη Γραμβούσα ξεκινούσαν οι «καλησπέρηδες», τα επαναστατικά σώματα, που σκόρπιζαν τον τρόμο στους Τούρκους.



Εξαιτίας των δύσκολων συνθηκών διαβίωσης οι κάτοικοι του νησιού επιδόθηκαν συστηματικά στην πειρατεία, κουρσεύοντας αδιακρίτως όλα τα διερχόμενα πλοία μεταξύ Γραμβούσας και Αντικυθήρων, κα η Γραμβούσα έγινε γνωστή ως το «νησί των πειρατών». Σε αυτό συντέλεσε και η ευνοϊκή γεωγραφική του θέση, αφού πάντα αποτελούσε κόμβο μεταφοράς μηνυμάτων της θαλάσσιας κίνησης μεταξύ Κυθήρων και Χανίων. Η δράση των πειρατών ξεσήκωσε την κοινή γνώμη της Ευρώπης και έτσι, με συμφωνία και της Ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης του Καποδίστρια, στις 19 Ιανουαρίου 1828 αγγλο-γαλλικές δυνάμεις επιτέθηκαν στο φρούριο, συνέλαβαν μερικά σκάφη και μερικούς από τους θεωρούμενους ως πειρατές. Φρουρά ¶γγλων, Γάλλων και Ελλήνων εγκαταστάθηκε στο νησί. Ο διοικητής της αγγλικής φρουράς διέταξε να εγκαταλείψουν τα νησί και οι τελευταίοι Κρήτες, καθώς και την κατεδάφιση του φρουρίου και των σπιτιών μέσα σε αυτό. Η ελληνική φρουρά παρέμεινε μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο του 1830, όταν καταλήφθηκε από αγήματα των ευρωπαϊκών δυνάμεων (Αγγλίας-Γαλλίας-Ρωσίας) για λογαριασμό του Μεχμέτ Αλή της Αιγύπτου. Τελικά, το 1831 περιήλθε στους Αιγυπτίους και το κάστρο ερημώθηκε.



Πηγή: http://www.kairatos.com.gr/kastra.htm

----------


## erwdios

Επί Ενετοκρατίας γίνεται αναφορά σε ισχυρές οικογένειες, ευγενικής καταγωγής από το Βυζάντιο, με μεγάλες ιδιοκτησίες και επιρροή στον ορθόδοξο πληθυσμό. Οι Ενετοί τους είχαν δώσει περιορισμένες διοικητικές εξουσίες, εφαρμόζοντας έτσι ένα φεουδαρχικό σύστημα προσαρμοσμένο στις ιδιαιτερότητες της Κρήτης. 



Στην περιοχή των Σφακίων κυριαρχεί η οικογένεια των Σκορδύληδων. Από αυτή κατάγονταν οι οικογένειες των Πατέρων και των Παπαδόπουλων, δύο οικογένειες με διαμάχες μεταξύ τους, οι οποίες στην προσπάθειά τους να επιβάλουν την τάξη, κατέφευγαν σε παράνομες πράξεις και καταπιεστική συμπεριφορά απέναντι στους συντοπίτες τους, όπως αναφέρουν ενετικές πηγές. Η καταπίεση των φεουδαρχών δημιουργούσε μεγάλη αναστάτωση στην περιοχή, γι αυτό οι ίδιοι άρχισαν να ζητούν επίμονα από την Βενετία την ανέγερση φρουρίου στην περιοχή, τόσο για λόγους προστασίας από πειρατικές επιδρομές αλλά και για τον έλεγχο των ανυπότακτων ντόπιων. Τελικά το αίτημα τους έγινε αποδεκτό από τη Βενετσιάνικη Γερουσία στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου του 1371.
Το κάστρο ολοκληρώθηκε το 1374 και οι Ενετοί το ονόμασαν Κάστρο του Αγίου Νικήτα, από την εκκλησία που βρίσκεται κοντά σε αυτό. Ωστόσο οι ντόπιοι που ποτέ δεν το είδαν θετικά, το αποκάλεσαν περιφρονητικά Φραγκοκάστελλο, δηλαδή το φρούριο των Φράγκων (καθολικών ξένων), Castelfranco ή Franco Castello. Τελικά η ονομασία αυτή επικράτησε και υιοθετήθηκε και από τους Ενετούς.
Η κατασκευή του φρουρίου δεν φαίνεται ότι εξυπηρετούσε ιδιαίτερα τους σκοπούς για τους οποίους χτίστηκε καθώς στην περιοχή των Σφακίων δεν επιβλήθηκε ποτέ η τάξη, έτσι υπάρχουν περίοδοι όπου το Φραγκοκάστελλο δεν είχε ούτε καν μια μικρή στρατιωτική φρουρά. 
Επί τουρκοκρατίας το Φραγκοκάστελλο συνέχισε να ερειπώνεται. Στα Ορλωφικά (1770) εκεί στρατοπέδευαν τα τούρκικα στρατεύματα που πολεμούσαν ενάντια στους επαναστατημένους Σφακιανούς. Σ' αυτό το φρούριο παραδόθηκε ο αρχηγός της επανάστασης αυτής μετά την αποτυχία της, ο Ιωάννης Βλάχος ή Δασκαλογιάννης, που γδάρθηκε ζωντανός στο Ηράκλειο για παραδειγματισμό. 
Το 1828 νέα αναζωπύρωση της επανάστασης στην Κρήτη ενάντια στον τουρκικό ζυγό φέρνει στο Φραγκοκάστελλο τον βορειοηπειρώτη Χατζή Μιχάλη Νταλιάνη όπου και οχυρώνεται. 
Η απόφαση να εγκαταλείψουν την γνώριμη γι' αυτούς πολεμική τακτική του κλεφτοπολέμου και να αντιταχθούν στον πολλαπλάσιο τακτικό τουρκικό στρατό στον επίπεδο κάμπο, στάθηκε ευνοϊκή για τους Τούρκους του Μουσταφά Ναϊλή πασά, διοικητή της Κρήτης. 600 Ελληνες αντιμετώπισαν 8000 Τούρκους για μια βδομάδα. Ο Χατζή Μιχάλης Νταλιάνης σκοτώθηκε, όπως και 338 από τους υπερασπιστές του κάστρου. Οι υπόλοιποι συνθηκολόγησαν με τους Τούρκους, τους παρέδωσαν το κάστρο και έφυγαν. Ο Μουσταφά πασάς, ανατίναξε το ερειπωμένο φρούριο για να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί ξανά ως οχυρό επαναστατών. 
Αργότερα, όμως, στη διάρκεια της μεγάλης Κρητικής επανάστασης (1866-1869) αναγκάστηκε να το ανακατασκευάσει για τον καλύτερο έλεγχο του νησιού. 
Το Φραγκοκάστελλο έπεσε σε αχρηστία μετά την απελευθέρωση της Κρήτης και σήμερα στέκει για να θυμίζει την αιματοβαμμένη ιστορία του, που αναβιώνει κάθε χρόνο μέσα από το θρύλο των φαντασμάτων που το στοιχειώνουν, τους περίφημους Δροσουλίτες. 



Πηγή: http://www.explorecrete.com/crete-west/GR-Frangokastello-History.html

----------


## erwdios

Η νησίδα Σπιναλόγκα βρίσκεται στο βόρειο άκρο της ομώνυμης χερσονήσου στον κόλπο της Ελούντας στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο και έχει ύψος 53 μέτρα από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. Το όνομα προέρχεται από την έκφραση «στην Ελούντα» «Στινελόντα», (όπως αναφέρεται σε παλαιά βενετσιάνικα έγγραφα), όπου οι Βενετοί μετέτρεψαν σε «σπίνα» άκανθα και «λόγκα»: μακρά, Μακρά κανθα.



Το λιμάνι της Σπιναλόγκας έχει μικρό βάθος, γι' αυτό και οι Βενετοί το αξιοποίησαν καθυστερημένα, και το οχύρωσαν μάλλον προληπτικά, για να μην επωφεληθούν οι Τούρκοι, παρά για πολεμικό δικό τους λιμάνι, όπως έκαναν με τη Σούδα. Επάνω στα ερείπια του αρχαίου κάστρου οικοδόμησαν ισχυρό φρούριο, που σχεδιάστηκε σύμφωνα με την οχυρωματική πρακτική του προμαχωνικού συστήματος.
Για την οχύρωση της νησίδας ακολουθήθηκε το σκεπτικό της Σούδας. Οι ακτές, όμως, και από τις δύο πλευρές είναι πολύ κοντά, κυρίως από τη χερσόνησο (μόλις 120 μ.). Αυτό αποτελεί πλεονέκτημα για το φρούριο, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και μειονέκτημα, γιατί τα κοντινά υψώματα είναι πολύ πιο κοντά - αν και αυτό αντισταθμίζεται από το πιο μεγάλο ύψος του νησιού, που είναι 50-53 μ.



Η οχύρωση αποτελείται από δύο ζώνες. Η πρώτη ακολουθεί το περίγραμμα των ακτών, ενώ η δεύτερη είναι θεμελιωμένη πάνω στους βράχους της κορυφογραμμής. Το βόρειο μέτωπο του φρουρίου, που καλύπτει το μεγάλο στόμιο του λιμανιού, είναι ένα από τα πιο αξιόλογα παραδείγματα επιθαλάσσιας ημισελήνου στη Μεσόγειο. Ο σχεδιασμός και η κατασκευή της οφείλονται στο μηχανικό Genesse Bressani τo 1579. Η συγκεκριμένη ημισέληνος διαφοροποιείται από άλλα παρόμοια παραδείγματα με την ασύμμετρη χάραξή της.
Κατά την περίοδο της Ενετοκρατίας το φρούριο χρησιμοποιήθηκε αποκλειστικά για στρατιωτικούς σκοπούς και ήταν ένα από τα ισχυρότερα της Κρήτης. Η ανώτατη αρχή ήταν ο ειδικός «απροβλεπτής», με διετή θητεία, που ήταν υποχρεωμένος να μένει διαρκώς μέσα στο φρούριο.
Το 1715, μετά από πολιορκία, η νησίδα παραδόθηκε στους Τούρκους, η φρουρά των Βενετών αποχώρησε και οι υπόλοιποι κάτοικοι (230 άνδρες και 243 γυναικόπαιδα) αιχμαλωτίσθηκαν. Η πολιορκία έδειξε ότι η τελική μορφή του φρουρίου ήταν η επαρκέστερη δυνατή ως προς την άμυνα με τα υπάρχοντα τοπογραφικά δεδομένα. Γι' αυτό και το νησί δεν κυριεύθηκε με έφοδο, αλλά παραδόθηκε με συνθήκη, όπως η Σούδα. Η Σούδα και η Σπιναλόγκα έγιναν τα τελευταία καταφύγια των χαΐνηδων (επαναστατών).
Από το 1715 η Σπιναλόγκα εξελίχθηκε σε αμιγές οικιστικό κέντρο, που αναπτύχθηκε λόγω της ασφάλειας που παρείχαν οι οχυρώσεις.
Το 1903 επί Κρητικής Πολιτείας το εγκατέλειψαν και οι τελευταίοι Τούρκοι. Τότε ιδρύθηκε το Λεπροκομείο (τόπος Χανσενικών), που λειτούργησε έως το 1957. Οι άρρωστοι κατοίκησαν στα κτίρια του τουρκικού οικισμού και σε σύγχρονα κτίρια που κατασκευάστηκαν κατά τη δεκαετία του 1930. Η οικοδομική δραστηριότητα του Λεπροκομείου επέφερε δραματικές επεμβάσεις στα κτίσματα του οικισμού και στις οχυρώσεις του φρουρίου. Αναστηλωτικές εργασίες στη νησίδα πραγματοποιήθηκαν τόσο στη δεκαετία του 1980 όσο και κατά τα έτη 1997-2001. Οι τελευταίες έγιναν στο πλαίσιο Προγραμματικής Σύμβασης και με χρηματοδότηση από το Β' ΚΠΣ ΠΕΠ Κρήτης. Σήμερα η νησίδα λειτουργεί ως οργανωμένος αρχαιολογικός χώρος.



*ΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΙΑ*
Η πειρατεία είναι ένα φαινόμενο πανάρχαιο και ενδημικό στη Μεσόγειο Θάλασσα, το οποίο παρουσίασε ιδιαίτερη έξαρση κατά τους πρώτους αιώνες της τουρκοκρατίας και αποτέλεσε αληθινή μάστιγα για τους πληθυσμούς των νησιών και των παραλίων των ελληνικών θαλασσών. Οι αλλεπάλληλοι Βενετοτουρκικοί πόλεμοι, όχι μόνο ενθάρρυναν τους πειρατές, αλλά τους αποθράσυναν, καθώς οι δύο αντιμέτωπες δυνάμεις χρησιμοποίησαν ευρύτατα στις επιχειρήσεις τους τόσο αυτούς, όσο και άλλα τυχοδιωκτικά στοιχεία, προσφέροντάς τους ελευθερία συστηματικής οργάνωσης και δράσης. Έτσι κατά τον 15ο και 16ο αιώνα της Τουρκοκρατίας η πειρατεία παρουσιάζεται με οργανωμένη και συστηματική μορφή και ακτινώνεται προς όλα τα παράλια της Μεσογείου.
Η Κρήτη, ευρισκόμενη στο σταυροδρόμι των θαλάσσιων επικοινωνιών της Μεσογείου, ανάμεσα σε τρεις ηπείρους, προκάλεσε το ενδαφέρον των επιδρομέων και των πειρατών ήδη από την αρχαιότητα. Σε ορισμένες μάλιστα, περιόδους της αρχαιότητας, και οι ίδιοι οι Κρήτες υπήρξαν δεινοί πειρατές όπως στην ελληνιστική εποχή ή στην αραβοκρατία, οπότε η Κρήτη έγινε κέντρο δράσης των Αράβων πειρατών.
Στην περίοδο της Βενετοκρατίας η Κρήτη δέχθηκε πολλές πειρατικές επιδρομές, που αναφέρονται σε πηγές της εποχής.4 Αρχικά οι επιδρομείς ήταν κυρίως μουσουλμάνοι των αφρικανικών παραλίων. Οι Αλγερινοί χρησιμοποιούσαν ως βάση το Γαϊδουρονήσι, και προκειμένου να τους περιορίσουν, οι Βενετοί το παραχώρησαν στον ευγενή Dandolo το 1317, για να το οχυρώσει με πύργο. Παράλληλα, το «Βασίλειο της Κρήτης» αποφάσισε να λάβει δραστήρια μέτρα για τη μόνιμη φρούρηση των παραλίων με την επιστράτευση του πληθυσμού και την επιβολή αγγαρειών (guardie). Από το 1333 άρχισε και η δράση των Τούρκων από τα παράλια της Μικράς Ασίας. Από τα μέσα του 15ου αι. οι πειρατικές επιδρομές εντάθηκαν πολύ υπό την ανοχή του σουλτάνου, αφού έτσι πλήττονταν οι βενετικές κτήσεις. 
Όσο οι Βενετοί αδυνατούσαν να αντιμετωπίσουν τον κίνδυνο, τόσο οι πειρατές αποθρασύνονταν. Ο M. Sanudo, Βενετός ευγενής, σημειώνει δυο τραγικά περιστατικά: τον Απρίλιο του 1522 πειρατές επέδραμαν στα παράλια της Ιεράπετρας και απήγαγαν 30 ομήρους, ενώ το 1527 μπήκαν στο λιμάνι των Χανίων και άρπαξαν δύο αγκυροβολημένα πλοία.
Οι πειρατικές επιδρομές εμφάνισαν μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα και ένταση γύρω στα μέσα του 16ου αιώνα. Τον Ιούνιο του 1538 προσορμίστηκε στο λιμάνι Σούδας στόλος 80 πλοίων του Χαϊρεδδίν Μπαρμπαρόσσα, που λεηλάτησε και έκαψε την περιοχή του Αποκορώνου, τη Σητεία και το Λασήθι (αφού απέτυχε σε Χανιά, Ρέθυμνο και Χάνδακα). Το 1549 οι Βενετοί της Κρήτης έστειλαν πρεσβεία στη Γαληνοτάτη η οποία αποδέχθηκε το αίτημα να σταθμεύουν μόνιμα δύο γαλέρες στα Κύθηρα για την καταδίωξη των πειρατών. Το 1558 οι πρέσβεις του Ρεθύμνου δήλωναν ότι οι πειρατές φθάνουν ως τη Σούδα. Το 1562 ο Ντραγούτ-Ρέις έκανε επιδρομή στις περιοχές Ρεθύμνου και Αποκορώνου. Το 1570-71 ο πειρατής Ολούτς-Αλή από το Αλγέρι εντάχθηκε στον τέταρτο βενετοτουρκικό πόλεμο και προσέβαλε τη Σούδα στις 15 Ιουνίου 1571 με 40 γαλέρες. Έτσι, μετά τον τέταρτο βενετοτουρκικό πόλεμο, οι Βενετοί άρχισαν να σχεδιάζουν την αμυντική θωράκιση όλης της Κρήτης. Η Βενετική Γερουσία αποφάσισε στις 11 Οκτωβρίου 1571 να ενισχύσει την άμυνα της Κρήτης μετην οχύρωση των τριών κυριότερων λιμανιών: Σούδα, Σπιναλόγκα και Φρασκιά. Στη βενετοκρατία, η Σητεία υπέστη διοικητική υποβάθμιση - την άφησαν στους Κορνάρους που κατείχαν και την Κάρπαθο και δεν την οχύρωσαν.



Από τον 180 αιώνα κύριος στόχος των κουρσάρων, ΕΛλήνων και ξένων, ήταν οι Γάλλοι: τα γαλλικά εμπορικά πλοία και το γαλλικό εμπόρο. Η μεταφορά από τα γαλλικά πλοία Τούρκων εμπόρων και τουρκικών προϊόντων ήταν η αφορμή για την επίθεση. Σε τελευταία ανάλυση κύριο αίτιο ήταν η σύγκρουση ¶γγλων και Γάλλων για την υπεροχή στις θάλασσες και την επικράτηση στις αποικίες. Οι «αγγλογκρέκ» έδρασαν μετά το 1750 και ήταν κουρσάροι με ορμητήριο τα Κύθηρα. Παραμόνευαν και άρπαζαν τα πλοία που έρχονταν από τη Γαλλία και την Ιταλία, και τα οδηγούσαν στη Μάνη, όπου μοίραζαν τη λεία.
Στην περίοδο 1770-1792, ¶γγλοι, Μαλτέζοι και Ρώσοι κουρσάροι έκαναν επιθέσεις με γαλλικά και τουρκικά πλοία στο κρητικό και λιβυκό πέλαγος. ¶λλοι κουρσάροι από την Αλγερία, την Τυνησία και την Τρίπολη, δρούσαν στην υπηρεσία της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας και έπλητταν ελληνικά και γαλλικά σκάφη. Στις θαλάσσιες καταδρομές κοντά στην Κρήτη σημαντική ήταν η συμμετοχή των Σφακιανών και Τούρκων του νησιού. Οι πρώτοι, σε συνεργασία με τους Μαλτέζους και Ρώσους ανέπτυξαν πειρατική δραστηριότητα στη δυτική Κρήτη, στα Κύθηρα και στις Κυκλάδες το 1770-71. Οι Τούρκοι από το 1787 κα μετά επιδίδονταν στην πειρατεία και από ξηράς. Ωστόσο, η Κρήτη, μετά από τόσες περιπέτειες, πειρατείες, κατακτητές, αγώνες, επαναστάσεις:
«... έμαθε να διατηρεί σε πείσμα των περιπετειών σαράντα αιώνων αλώβητα τα εθνικά χαρακτηριστικά και την καθαρή γλώσσα της: ανδρεία ανάμεικτη με το αίσθημα της ανεξαρτησίας, που συχνά βρίσκεται κοντά στην απείθεια ευφυία ζωηρή, φλογερή φαντασία, γλώσσα γεμάτη εικόνες, αυθόρμητη και ανεπιτήδευτη, αγάπη στην κάθε μορφής περιπέτεια, ακατανίκητη ορμή ελευθερίας...»

Πηγή: http://www.kairatos.com.gr/kastra.htm

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Επί Ενετοκρατίας γίνεται αναφορά σε ισχυρές οικογένειες, ευγενικής καταγωγής από το Βυζάντιο, με μεγάλες ιδιοκτησίες και επιρροή στον ορθόδοξο πληθυσμό. Οι Ενετοί τους είχαν δώσει περιορισμένες διοικητικές εξουσίες, εφαρμόζοντας έτσι ένα φεουδαρχικό σύστημα προσαρμοσμένο στις ιδιαιτερότητες της Κρήτης. 
> 
> 
> 
> Στην περιοχή των Σφακίων κυριαρχεί η οικογένεια των Σκορδύληδων. Από αυτή κατάγονταν οι οικογένειες των Πατέρων και των Παπαδόπουλων, δύο οικογένειες με διαμάχες μεταξύ τους, οι οποίες στην προσπάθειά τους να επιβάλουν την τάξη, κατέφευγαν σε παράνομες πράξεις και καταπιεστική συμπεριφορά απέναντι στους συντοπίτες τους, όπως αναφέρουν ενετικές πηγές. Η καταπίεση των φεουδαρχών δημιουργούσε μεγάλη αναστάτωση στην περιοχή, γι αυτό οι ίδιοι άρχισαν να ζητούν επίμονα από την Βενετία την ανέγερση φρουρίου στην περιοχή, τόσο για λόγους προστασίας από πειρατικές επιδρομές αλλά και για τον έλεγχο των ανυπότακτων ντόπιων. Τελικά το αίτημα τους έγινε αποδεκτό από τη Βενετσιάνικη Γερουσία στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου του 1371.
> Το κάστρο ολοκληρώθηκε το 1374 και οι Ενετοί το ονόμασαν Κάστρο του Αγίου Νικήτα, από την εκκλησία που βρίσκεται κοντά σε αυτό. Ωστόσο οι ντόπιοι που ποτέ δεν το είδαν θετικά, το αποκάλεσαν περιφρονητικά Φραγκοκάστελλο, δηλαδή το φρούριο των Φράγκων (καθολικών ξένων), Castelfranco ή Franco Castello. Τελικά η ονομασία αυτή επικράτησε και υιοθετήθηκε και από τους Ενετούς.
> Η κατασκευή του φρουρίου δεν φαίνεται ότι εξυπηρετούσε ιδιαίτερα τους σκοπούς για τους οποίους χτίστηκε καθώς στην περιοχή των Σφακίων δεν επιβλήθηκε ποτέ η τάξη, έτσι υπάρχουν περίοδοι όπου το Φραγκοκάστελλο δεν είχε ούτε καν μια μικρή στρατιωτική φρουρά. 
> Επί τουρκοκρατίας το Φραγκοκάστελλο συνέχισε να ερειπώνεται. Στα Ορλωφικά (1770) εκεί στρατοπέδευαν τα τούρκικα στρατεύματα που πολεμούσαν ενάντια στους επαναστατημένους Σφακιανούς. Σ' αυτό το φρούριο παραδόθηκε ο αρχηγός της επανάστασης αυτής μετά την αποτυχία της, ο Ιωάννης Βλάχος ή Δασκαλογιάννης, που γδάρθηκε ζωντανός στο Ηράκλειο για παραδειγματισμό. 
> Το 1828 νέα αναζωπύρωση της επανάστασης στην Κρήτη ενάντια στον τουρκικό ζυγό φέρνει στο Φραγκοκάστελλο τον βορειοηπειρώτη Χατζή Μιχάλη Νταλιάνη όπου και οχυρώνεται. 
> ...


 πολυ καλη δουλεια αξια συγχαρητηριων απο μενα, ειδα αγνωστες γωνιες του φρουριου που οταν κατεβαινω χανια δεν εχω το χρονο να δω αυτα που μας παρουσιαζεις εδω.

----------


## erwdios

Το όνομα 'Μονεμβασιά' προέρχεται από τις ελληνικές λέξεις "Μόνη έμβασις" δηλαδή μοναδική είσοδος. Η πρώτη αναφορά στην πόλη από περιηγητή είναι αυτή του Αγίου Βίλλιπαλντ επισκόπου του ¶ιχσετ, που την αναφέρει ως 'πόλη της Μαναφασίας'. Η Βενετσιάνικη ονομασία της ήταν 'Napoli di Malvasia' (Νεάπολη Μονεμβασιάς), στα λατινικά 'Neapolis Malvasiae', στα γαλλικά 'Naples de Malvasie', στα αραβικά 'Benefsie' και στα τουρκικά 'Menekschse' δηλαδή Μενεξεδένια πόλη.



Το πρώτο της όνομα κατά τη μινωική περίοδο ήταν 'Μινώα' και ήταν μάλλον φρούριο προορισμένο να προστατεύει τον κόλπο της περιοχής Επιδαύρου - Λιμηράς. Ο Παυσανίας στην 'Ελλάδος περιήγησις' δεν την αναφέρει. Η πόλη της Μονεμβασιάς ιδρύθηκε ουσιαστικά στα χρόνια του αυτοκράτορα Μαυρικίου ίσως το 583 όταν οι κάτοικοι των γύρω περιοχών έψαχναν να βρουν καταφύγιο από τις επιδρομές των Αβάρων και Σλάβων. Ήταν χτισμένη πάνω σε ένα βράχο με μοναδική πρόσβαση από τη στεριά μια στενή λωρίδα γης από την οποία πήρε και το όνομά της. Γι' αυτό πολλοί την ονόμασαν και 'ελληνικό Γιβραλτάρ'.
Εξαιτίας τής διαμόρφωσης του βράχου, η πόλη χωριζόταν σε δυο μέρη. Την Κάτω και την ¶νω Πόλη. Η τελευταία ήταν στην κυριολεξία απόρθητη. Σε πολλά μάλιστα σημεία της δεν είχε ανάγκη τεχνητής οχύρωσης. Ήταν εκ φυσικού οχυρωμένη. 



Το μόνο πρόβλημα των κατοίκων της ¶νω πόλης σε περίοδο κινδύνου ήταν η προμήθεια τροφίμων. Η οδός που οδηγούσε στην άνω πύλη ήταν περίτεχνα κατασκευασμένη ώστε οι αμυνόμενοι να μπορούν να προβάλλουν άμυνα καθ' όλο το μήκος της και οι εκάστοτε επιτιθέμενοι ακόμα κι αν κατείχαν την κάτω πόλη να ήταν αναγκασμένοι να δίνουν μάχες σε κάθε τους βήμα για να επικρατήσουν.
Χαρακτηριστικός είναι ο θαυμασμός του Τούρκου περιηγητή Εβλιγιά Τσελεμπή όταν αναφέρεται στην οχύρωση της Μονεμβασιάς κατά την περιοδεία του στην Πελοπόννησο.
Γύρω στο 878μ.Χ., αναφέρεται η κτίση της Μονεμβασιάς ως ορμητήριο του Βυζαντινού στόλου εναντίων των Αβάρων, υπό το ναύαρχο Αδριανό και παρατηρείται δυναμική ανάπτυξη με έντονες ναυτικές και εμπορικές δραστηριότητες των κατοίκων.



Η πόλη άντεξε στις επιθέσεις των Αβάρων και Σλάβων καθώς επίσης και αργότερα των Αράβων, Νορμανδών, Σταυροφόρων και Φράγκων του Μοριά. Τελικά το 1249 το τρίτο έτος της πολιορκίας από τους Φράγκους του Γουλιέλμου Βιλεαρδουίνου πρίγκιπα της Αχαΐας και τους Βενετούς, η πόλη παραδίνεται από πείνα. Το 1260 όμως, ο Γουλιέλμος στη διάρκεια μιας εκστρατείας έχασε και αιχμαλωτίστηκε από τον Κωνσταντίνο Παλαιολόγο τον Η' και μετά τρία χρόνια αναγκάστηκε να παραδώσει το κάστρο πάλι πίσω στους Βυζαντινούς.
Η πόλη το 1460 αποτελούσε τη μοναδική ουσιαστικά περιοχή του κυρίως ελλαδικού χώρου που δεν είχε υποταχτεί στους Τούρκους. Η βοήθεια από τους Καταλανούς μισθοφόρους (Λοπέζ ντε Μπαλτά) και από το παπικό κράτος (Πίος ο Β') δεν απέδωσε και έτσι η πόλη ζήτησε και μπήκε το 1464 υπό την προστασία των Βενετών. Το 1540 μετά από μια συνθήκη που πέτυχε ο Σουλεiμάν ο Μεγαλοπρεπής η πόλη παραδίδεται στα τουρκικά χέρια όπου και παρέμεινε ως το 1690. Η Μονεμβασιά στο διάστημα αυτό αντιστάθηκε σε μια επίθεση των Ιωαννιτών Ιπποτών και τέσσερις των Βενετών. Στην τελευταία πολιορκία και πάλι εξαιτίας της πείνας η πόλη παραδίνεται σε Βενετικά χέρια.



Το 1715 στις αρχές μιας τουρκικής πολιορκίας η πόλη παραδίνεται από το διοικητή της Φεντερίκο Μπαντόερ αμαχητί στους Τούρκους και παρέμεινε στον έλεγχό τους έως την απελευθέρωση της Ελλάδας το 1821.


Συνοπτικά λοιπόν έχουμε τις εξής ιστορικές περιόδους για την πόλη:
583 - 1249 Έλληνες Βυζαντινής Αυτοκρατορίας1249 - 1263 Φράγκοι Πριγκιπάτου Αχαΐας1263 - 1460 Έλληνες Βυζ. Αυτοκρατορίας / Δεσποτάτου του Μυστρά1460 - 1464 Καταλανοί, Παπικό κράτος1464 - 1540 Δημοκρατία Βενετίας1540 - 1690 Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία1690 - 1715 Δημοκρατία Βενετίας1715 - 1821 Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία1821 Ελλάδα.Πηγή: http://members.fortunecity.com/strategikon/gremonemvas.htm

----------


## erwdios

Και μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες από το μαγευτικό κάστρο. Με τόσο ποδαρόδρομο όμως δε ξέρω πόσο μαγευτικό μπορεί να παραμένει... :Very Happy:

----------


## erwdios

Ευχαριστώ πολύ moutsokwstas! :Very Happy: 
Και έχω επισκεφθεί τόσα φρούρια που δεν είχα φωτογραφική μαζί, ή δεν έβγαζα απαραίτητα σκέτα τοίχοι... :Sad: 
Ελπίζω να επανέλθω σύντομα...

----------


## moutsokwstas

να επαναλαβω για μια ακομη φορα και να επαινεσω τη δουλεια (κειμενα-φωτιγραφιες) που μας προσφερεις! αναμενω τη συνεχεια...

----------


## moutsokwstas

καστρο.jpg
η βορεια πλευρα του καστρου της μυτιληνης, φωτογραφημενη απο την τοποθεσια, επανω σκαλα μυτιληνης.

----------


## moutsokwstas

molybow10.JPG

molybow15.JPG

molyvos20.JPG

molyvos 12.JPG
το φρουριο στον μολυβο λεσβου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το οχυρό στη νησίδα Μπούρτζι στην ανατολική είσοδο του στενού το Πόρου χτίστηκε την εποχή του Καποδίστρια (κάπου μεταξύ 1828 και 1830) από το Βαυαρό συνταγματάρχη Χέιντεκ *(*Carl Wilhelm von Heideck) (πηγή http://www.koutouzis.gr/mnimeia.htm) από τη νησίδα μπορεί κάποιος να ελέγξει την πρόσβαση στο στενό που οδηγούσε στον πρώτο ναύσταθμο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Δυστυχώς από εκέι επιτέθηκε ο Μιαούλης κατά τη ν διαμάχη των Υδραίων με τον Καποδίστρια στη μάχη που οδήγησε στην καταστροφή του μεγαλύτερου μέρους του ελληνικού στόλου. Το χρησιμοποιούσαν και οι Γερμανοί στην κατοχή και το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό σαν αποθήκη πυρομαχικών.
Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε τη νησίδα από ταν ανατολικά και το στενό του Πόρου στα δεξιά της, στη δεύτερη τη νησί΄δα από τα δυτικά και το χυρό και στην τρίτη ένα σκίτσο από τον Πιλότο του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου του 1968 που χρονολογέιται από το 1839 και δέιχνει το οχυρό σε λειτουργία 170 χρόνια πριν όπως και τον Πόρο με το Γαλατά ακατοίκητο, αν βλέπετε το οχυρό στη διόπτευση του σκίτσο είστε κοντά στον ύφαλο Μαυροκορδάτου οπότε κατευθύνεστε σε κίνδυνο.




Porosdrawing.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Η ιστορία του Φρουρίου ξεκινάει με την έναρξη της ιστορικής περιόδου της Κέρκυρας. Ήδη στα μέσα του 6ου αι. η πόλη μεταφέρθηκε από τη Χερσούπολη, όπου βρισκόταν, στη δίκορφη χερσόνησο και, λόγω των δύο κορυφών των βράχων, η πόλη ονομάστηκε «Κορυφώ», ονομασία που διατηρείται και σήμερα στις ξένες γλώσσες [Corfu, Corfou]. Η οχύρωση του Φρουρίου ολοκληρώθηκε διαδοχικά επί Βυζαντινών, Δεσποτών της Ηπείρου και Ανδηγευών, οι Βενετοί, όμως, ήταν εκείνοι που τη διαμόρφωσαν οριστικά.
Η περιτείχιση του Φρουρίου έχει τρία διαφορετικά επίπεδα: το ψηλότερο περιλαμβάνει του δύο βράχους και το μεταξύ τους διάστημα. Το μεσαίο επίπεδο περικλείει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του φρουρίου, δηλαδή το μέτωπο προς τη Σπιανάδα και όλο το τμήμα έως τους πρόποδες του _Πύργου της Θάλασσας_. Το χαμηλότερο επίπεδο, που είναι μεταγενέστερο, περιβάλλει μόνο το ακρωτήριο _Καποσίδερο_.
Η είσοδος του Π. Φρουρίου βρίσκεται προς το μέρος της πόλεως, πάνω από τη μεγάλη ένυδρη τάφρο, την Contrafossa, και μεταξύ των δύο προμαχώνων, Μαρτινέγκου και Σαβορνιάν, που την προστάτευαν.  
 
Στην είσοδο οδηγούμαστε από μία μεγάλη γέφυρα, που σήμερα μεν είναι μόνιμη, αλλά, αρχικά ήταν ξύλινη και σηκωνόταν διακόπτοντας έτσι την επικοινωνία με την πόλη. Μπροστά από την είσοδο της γέφυρας βρίσκεται ο μαρμάρινος ανδριάντας του Γερμανού στρατάρχη Σούλεμπουργκ [Mathias von der Schulenburg], έργο του γλύπτη Corradini.Ο ανδριάντας στήθηκε σε ένδειξη τιμής για τη συμβολή του στρατάρχη στην άμυνα της πόλεως κατά τη διάρκεια της πολιορκίας των Τούρκων το 1716. 



Το συγκρότημα της εισόδου, η ξύλινη πόρτα της οποίας διατηρείται, αποτελείται από ένα θολωτό διάδρομο,δεξιά και αριστερά από τον οποίο υπάρχουν δύο, επίσης θολωτές αίθουσες που λειτουργούσαν, προφανώς ως φυλάκια. Αμέσως μετά την πύλη και τους δύο προμαχώνες, υπάρχει μία δεύτερη άνυδρη τάφρος, τα δύο άκρα της οποίας ενώνει η πέτρινη γέφυρα του 1603, με τόσο μεγάλο άνοιγμα τόξου που, ακόμη και σήμερα, προκαλεί το θαυμασμό για την κατασκευαστική του τεχνική.Μετά την τάφρο, υψώνονται οι μεγάλοι αγγλικοί στρατώνες πεζικού που ανακαινίστηκαν πρόσφατα και πρόκειται να στεγάσουν τα Αρχεία και τη Δημόσια Βιβλιοθήκη της Κέρκυρας. Πριν κτιστούν οι Στρατώνες υπήρχε εκεί μικρή πλατεία, στο βάθος της οποίας και σε ψηλότερο επίπεδο λόγω της κλίσεως του εδάφους, βρισκόταν το κτίριο του Προνοητού που σήμερα δεν σώζεται. Σώζεται, όμως το καμπαναριό με το ρολόι, που ανήκε σε εκκλησία που βρισκόταν αριστερά από το κτίριο του Προνοητού.





Μετά τη διπλή στοά που βρίσκεται κάτω από το μεσαίο τμήμα του κτιριακού συγκροτήματος, προχωρούμε προς τα δεξιά στον ακάλυπτο χώρο του νοτίου τμήματος του Φρουρίου που ονομαζόταν «Βερσιάδα». 

Στο βάθος δεσπόζει ο ναός του Αγίου Γεωργίου που κτίστηκε από τους ¶γγλους σε δωρικό ρυθμό, πράγμα πρωτότυπο για χριστιανική εκκλησία. Στην αντιδιαμετρική [βόρεια] πλευρά του Φρουρίου, βρισκόταν το κτίριο του Γενικού Προνοητή και, στη συνέχεια, οι στρατώνες Πασχαλίγου από τους οποίους σώζονται μόνο ερείπια. Ακριβώς από πίσω ξεκινάει ένας ανηφορικός πλακόστρωτος δρόμος με φαρδιά σκαλοπάτια, που οδηγεί στο οχυρό της «καμπάνας» πάνω από τους στρατώνες. Από το ίδιο σημείο ξεκινάει και ένας φαρδύς λιθόστρωτος κατηφορικός δρόμος του οδηγεί στο λιμάνι του Μανδρακίου. Πρόκειται για ένα πολύ όμορφο λιμανάκι όπου,την περίοδο της Βενετοκρατίας, ελλιμενιζόταν ο πολεμικός στόλος [χωρούσαν εκεί δέκα «κάτεργα»] και εκεί βρίσκονται οι αποθήκες [μία σώζεται ακόμη] για τον ανεφοδιασμό του στόλους. Σήμερα αράζουν εκεί ιστιοπλοϊκά σκάφη.
Στο κεντρικό τμήμα του Π. Φρουρίου υψώνονται οι δύο «δίδυμες» βραχώδης κορυφές. Στην κορυφή του βράχου που βρίσκεται προς τη μεριά της πόλης, υπάρχει ο Πύργος της Ξηράς ή Πύργος της Καμπάνας ή Νέος Πύργος [Castel de Terra ή Castel Nuovo] και από εκεί ψηλά η θέα προς την πόλη είναι μοναδική. Στην κορυφή που βρίσκεται προς τη μεριά του ακρωτηρίου του Αγίου Ισιδώρου [Cavo Sidero ή Καποσίδερο όπως πέρασε στην καθομιλουμένη] υπάρχει ο Πύργος της Θάλασσας ή Παλιός Πύργος [Castel da mare ή Castel Vecchio].Μεταξύ των δύο αυτών πύργων, εκτεινόταν η μεσαιωνική πόλη της Κέρκυρας, η Cittadella όπως ονομαζόταν. Στα δεξιά του δρόμου που οδηγεί από τον πύργο της ξηράς στον πύργο της θάλασσας, σώζεται ένα κτίριο φυλακών της εποχής των Βενετών και, στη συνέχεια, ένα κτίριο στρατώνων της αγγλοκρατίας.Τα τελευταία χρόνια τα κτίρια παραχωρήθηκαν σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες πολιτιστικού και εκπαιδευτικού χαρακτήρα και το παλαιό φρούριο φιλοδοξεί πλέον να αποκτήσει σε καιρούς ειρηνικούς την αίγλη και τη ζώη που είχε σε καιρούς πολέμου. Έτσι η τελευταία σθενάρη αντίσταση εξακολουθεί να την δίνει ενάντια στην φθορά και τον χρόνο.





Πηγή: http://www.corfuweb.gr/old_fortress.htm

----------


## erwdios

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα.

----------


## erwdios



----------


## erwdios

Το Ν. Φρούριο χτίστηκε μεταξύ του 1572 και του 1645 από τους Βενετούς, αλλά, οι οχυρώσεις του συμπληρώθηκαν, τόσο από τους Γάλλους όσο και τους ¶γγλους. Τα κτίρια που περιέχονται είναι της αγγλικής περιόδου και χρησιμοποιούνται και σήμερα για τις ανάγκες του Ναυτικού Σταθμού.



Το Φρούριο απετέλεσε τμήμα του όλου αμυντικού συστήματος της πόλης και, μάλιστα, θεωρήθηκε θαύμα αμυντικής τεχνικής για την εποχή του. Αποτελείτε από τρεις ζώνες, δύο προμαχώνες που αντιμετωπίζουν τόσο τη μεριά του νησιού όσο κι εκείνη της πόλης, δύο τείχη, ένα κερατοειδές και πολλά ημισέληνα οχυρώματα και άλλα, μικρότερα, οχυρωματικά έργα. Όλη του η κατασκευή συνδυάζεται με ένα δίκτυο θολωτών διαμερισμάτων και στοών, κλιμάκων, επάλξεων και αεραγωγών.



Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν για τον επισκέπτη οι δύο πύλες του Ν. Φρουρίου. Η μία βρίσκεται επί της πλατείας, προς νότο και η άλλη προς το λιμάνι. Και οι δύο συνδυάζουν στοιχεία μπαρόκ, δωρικά και τοσκανικά με ρουστίκ στύλους και κλασική ζωφόρο. Η πύλη προς το λιμάνι, διακοσμείται με ανάγλυφο λεοντάρι του Αγίου Μάρκου.



Η άνυδρη τάφρος που περιτρέχει το Φρούριο σ’ όλο το μήκος της δυτικής πλευράς, αποτελεί ενδιαφέρον δείγμα φρουριακής αρχιτεκτονικής του 17ου αι. Στα τείχη των προμαχώνων υπάρχουν άλλα δύο λεοντάρι με βενετικές επιγραφές.

Πηγή: http://www.corfuweb.gr/new_fortress.htm

----------


## erwdios

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα.

----------


## erwdios

Στην παραλία της Καρύστου κοντά στο λιμάνι, πάνω σε μια βραχώδη απόληξη της στεριάς, βρίσκεται ένα μικρό κάστρο, γνωστό ως "Μπούρτζι", που προορισμό είχε να προστατεύει το λιμάνι. Η αμυντική του φιλοσοφία στηριζόταν κυρίως στο πολύ ισχυρό πυροβολικό του, το οποίο κρατούσε μακριά από τα παράλια, πειρατικά, κουρσάρικα και εχθρικά πλοία.
Η αρχιτεκτονική του γραμμή και η τεχνική της κατασκευής του μαρτυρούν ότι είναι βενετικό κτίσμα του 15ου αιώνα. 



Το πότε ακριβώς κτίστηκε δεν είναι γνωστό, θα πρέπει το γεγονός αυτό να συνέβη στις αρχές του 15ου αιώνα, όταν οι Βενετοί άρχισαν ν' ανησυχούν εξαιτίας της τουρκικής επεκτατικότητας. Τίποτα άλλο δεν είναι γνωστό εκτός από το γεγονός, ότι μετά την κατάληψη της Καρύστου από τους Τούρκους, οι τελευταίοι εγκατέστησαν εκεί φρουρά.
Το κάστρο δεν έχει εξωτερικό περίβολο και το σχήμα του είναι ακανόνιστο εξάγωνο. Οι τρεις στραμμένες προς την ξηρά πλευρές του. έχουν μεγαλύτερο μήκος απ' ότι οι τρεις προς τη θάλασσα. Οι προς τη θάλασσα όμως στραμμένες πλευρές του, έχουν από δύο τετράγωνες θυρίδες πυροβόλων η καθεμία. 
Το εμβαδόν του φρουρίου είναι περίπου 300 τ.μ.. Η τοιχοποιία του εξαιρετικά ισχυροποιημένη στη βάση της, αποτελείται από ακατέργαστους σχιστόλιθους, από πορόλιθους, από λαξευμένους μαρμάρινους ογκόλιθους, προερχόμενους από αρχαία οικοδομήματα. Το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της λιθοδομής του είναι επιχρισμένο με κονίαμα, για να προστατεύεται από την αλμύρα της θάλασσας.
Τα τείχη του κάστρου στο πάνω μέρος καταλήγουν σε επάλξεις σχήματος "Μ". Η πύλη του είναι χαμηλή, τοξωτή, δίφυλλη και στραμμένη προς τα βορειοανατολικά. Ακριβώς από πάνω της βρίσκεται ο όγκος μίας ζεματίστρας, η οποία την προστάτευε από κάθε απόπειρα παραβίασής της. 



Στην πλευρική τοιχοποιία του κάστρου, κοντά στην πύλη, υπάρχει εντοιχισμένο ένα μεγάλο μαρμάρινο γλυπτό έργο, προερχόμενο, πιθανώς, από σαρκοφάγο ρωμαϊκής εποχής που βρισκόταν στο ναό του Απόλλωνα, στην παραλία της Καρύστου.
Εσωτερικά το κάστρο είναι διώροφο. Στο ισόγειο υπήρχε πηγάδι και φούρνος για την εξυπηρέτηση των αναγκών της φρουράς του κάστρου. Στον όροφο εκτός από τα πυροβολεία υπήρχαν και τα καταλύματα των στρατιωτών. Πάνω από το δεύτερο όροφο, υπήρχε πίσω από τις επάλξεις διάδρομος για την κίνηση των στρατιωτών, καθώς και όλα τα αναγκαία μέσα για την άμυνα του κάστρου.
Η αυλή του κάστρου είχε σχεδιαστεί κατά τρόπο, ώστε σε περίπτωση εισόδου εχθρών σ' αυτή να μετατρέπεται σε μια επικίνδυνη φονική παγίδα γι' αυτούς. Το γεγονός αυτό γίνεται αντιληπτό από τις μακρόστενες θυρίδες ελαφρών όπλων που είναι χαραγμένες στην εσωτερική τοιχοποιία των πυροβολείων και στοχεύουν τον ακάλυπτο χώρο της αυλής του. 



Λέγεται ότι από το κάστρο ξεκινούσε σήραγγα μήκους 250 περίπου μέτρων, η οποία κατέληγε στη θέση "Βρύσες". Η σήραγγα χρησιμοποιόταν ως οδός διαφυγής αλλά και για επικοινωνία και ύδρευση του κάστρου σε περίπτωση πολιορκίας. 

Πηγή: http://www.servitoros.gr/evia/view.php/631/

----------


## erwdios

Το Κάστρο των Iπποτών του Αγίου Ιωάννου, των Ιωαννιτών ιπποτών, όπως είναι πιο γνωστοί, χτίστηκε τον 14ο αιώνα. Ο λόφος και οι πέτρες από τις οποίες χτίστηκε, είχαν κόκκινο χρώμα, γεγονός που του έδωσε το όνομα Castello Roso, δηλαδή Κόκκινο Κάστρο. 



Από αυτή την ονομασία, πήρε εκ των υστέρων και το όνομά του το νησί, δηλαδή Καστελόριζο που από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων ονομαζόταν Μεγίστη.
Το Κάστρο βρίσκεται ερειπωμένο στην άκρη της Χώρας του Καστελόριζου.



Πηγή: http://www.trivago.gr/%CE%BA%CE%B1%C...%CE%BF-1189236

----------


## erwdios

Ο παράλιος οικισμός της Λίνδου βρίσκεται στη νοτιανοτολική πλευρά του νησιού και σε απόσταση 55 χιλ. από την πόλη της Ρόδου. Η αρχαία πόλη ήταν κτισμένη στη θέση του σημερινού χωριού, μεταξύ της ακρόπολης και του ακρωτηρίου Κράνα. Η Λίνδος είναι ο κυριότερος αρχαιολογικός χώρος της Ρόδου με κέντρο το βράχο της όπου δεσπόζει και η ακρόπολη της, και μια από τις πιο σημαντικές πόλεις του νησιού. Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση ιδρύθηκε από τις Δαναϊδες, τις 50 κόρες του επώνυμου ήρωα των Αργείων Δαναού, που έκτισαν στη Λίνδο ναό της Αθηνάς ερχόμενες στο νησί από την Αίγυπτο όπου ζούσαν. Ο ήρωας Δαναός είχε καταφύγει στην Αίγυπτο για να ξεφύγει από τη ζήλεια της θεάς Ήρας. Η περίοδος της μεγάλης ακμής της πόλης είναι η αρχαϊκή (7ος - 6ος αι. π.Χ.). 



Η ακρόπολη της Λίνδου αποτελούσε πάντα το κέντρο της ζωής του οικισμού. Το προελληνικό όνομα της, καθώς και λίγα προϊστορικά λείψανα μαρτυρούν την ύπαρξη ζωής στο χώρο ήδη από τη νεολιθική εποχή. Η λατρεία της θεάς Αθηνάς πρέπει να εγκαταστάθηκε στην ακρόπολη κατά τον 9ο αι. π.Χ., στα γεωμετρικά χρόνια. Κατά την αρχαϊκή περίοδο το νησί πρωτοστατεί στην αποικιακή κίνηση. Τον 6ο αι. π.Χ. κυριαρχεί στη Λίνδο η μορφή του τυράννου Κλεόβολου, ενός από τους επτά σοφούς της αρχαιότητας. Τότε έγιναν σημαντικά έργα υποδομής στην πόλη και οικοδομήθηκε ο αρχαϊκός ναός της Αθηνάς στην ακρόπολη σύμφωνα με το Διογένη Λαέρτιο. 
 
Η περσική εξάπλωση στο Αιγαίο και αργότερα ο συνοικισμός της Ρόδου, στον οποίο συμμετείχε και η Λίνδος με τις δυο άλλες πόλεις του νησιού, την Ιαλυσό και την Κάμιρο, οδήγησαν στη σταδιακή μείωση της οικονομικής και πολιτικής σημασίας της Λίνδου. Ωστόσο το φημισμένο ιερό της παρέμεινε σε όλη την ελληνιστική αλλά και ρωμαϊκή περίοδο κέντρο λατρείας και το πρώτο ανάμεσα στα παραδοσιακά ιερά. Ο χώρος της λινδιακής ακρόπολης, από τόπος αφιερωμένος αποκλειστικά στη λατρεία στην αρχαιότητα, αποτέλεσε στη συνέχεια ασφαλές καταφύγιο σε περίοδο κρίσεων, για να καταλήξει όλο και περισσότερο με την πάροδο των αιώνων σε οχυρωμένη ακρόπολη με μόνιμη φρουρά.  
 
Οι ανασκαφές στη Λίνδο έγιναν κατά την περίοδο 1900-1914 από το ίδρυμα Carlsberg της Δανίας υπό τη διεύθυνση των Kinch και Blinkenberg την πρώτη περίοδο και του E. Dyggve τη δεύτερη. Κατά την πρώτη περίοδο ερευνήθηκε συστηματικά ο χώρος ως το φυσικό βράχο και αποκαλύφτηκαν όλα τα μνημεία της ακρόπολης καθώς και η νεκρόπολη της Λίνδου που εκτείνεται στους γύρω λόφους. Τη δεύτερη περίοδο πραγματοποιήθηκε συστηματικότερη μελέτη των ήδη αποκαλυφθέντων μνημείων. 
 
Πηγή: http://odysseus.culture.gr/h/3/gh351.jsp?obj_id=2383

----------


## erwdios

Η Λίνδος κατά την μεσαιωνική περίοδο ήταν το δεύτερο σημαντικότερο κέντρο του νησιού. Tον μεσαίωνα η ακρόπολη της Λίνδου ενισχύθηκε με νέα κτίσματα από τους Bυζαντινούς και στη συνέχεια από τους ιππότες. Tο μεγαλύτερο από τα τμήματα που σώζονται μέχρι σήμερα, είναι μεσαιωνικό.



Μετά την κύρια είσοδο διακρίνονται τα ερείπια από το Διοικητήριο των Ιπποτών και την Βυζαντινή Εκκλησία του Αγίου Ιωάννου.

----------


## erwdios

Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες

----------


## erwdios

Το 1309 το νησί πουλήθηκε στο τάγμα των Ιπποτών του Αγίου Ιωάννη της Ιερουσαλήμ. Το τάγμα ιδρύθηκε τον 12ο αιώνα στην Ιερουσαλήμ με στόχο την νοσηλεία και περίθαλψη των προσκυνητών και σταυροφόρων αλλά πολύ σύντομα μετεξελίχθηκε σε μάχιμη στρατιωτική μονάδα η οποία απέκτησε μεγάλες εκτάσεις γης. 



Έχοντας οπισθοχωρήσει από την Ιερουσαλήμ και αργότερα από την Κύπρο, το τάγμα ίδρυσε την έδρα του στη Ρόδο και απέκτησε κατά την χρονική περίοδο αυτή ηγετικό ρόλο στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο. 

Κατά την διάρκεια της παραμονής των Ιπποτών στη Ρόδο, οι οχυρώσεις επεκτάθηκαν, εκσυγχρονίσθηκαν και συνεχώς ενισχύονταν. Ένα νοσοκομείο, ένα παλάτι, αρκετές εκκλησίες ήταν ορισμένα από τα πολλά δημόσια κτίρια τα οποία αναγέρθηκαν την εποχή αυτή. Τα κτίρια αυτά αποτελούν αξιοσημείωτα παραδείγματα της Γοτθικής και Αναγεννησιακής αρχιτεκτονικής. Παρόλες τις προστριβές που υπήρχαν με την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία, το θαλάσσιο εμπόριο αποτελούσε πηγή πλούτου και οι αγορές της πόλης ήταν ακμάζουσες. Την περίοδο της κατοχής των Ιπποτών το νησί της Ρόδου διήγε περίοδο ακμής και οι σχέσεις μεταξύ των Ιπποτών και των ντόπιων χαρακτηρίζονταν από ανοχή και συχνά από στενή συνεργασία. Οι περισσότεροι από τους δρόμους της Μεσαιωνικής πόλης συμπίπτουν με τους δρόμους της αρχαίας πόλης ενώ διατηρήθηκε η διαίρεση της πόλης σε δύο ζώνες. Το τάγμα στη Ρόδο διατηρούσε ένα πολύ καλά οργανωμένο αρχείο το οποίο περιλάμβανε έγγραφα που είχαν εκδοθεί από τις διοικητές αρχές, αλληλογραφία, νομικά έγγραφα κ.α.



Η πόλη είχε διαιρεθεί σε δύο ζώνες με ένα εσωτερικό τείχος. Το βόρειο τμήμα το οποίο ήταν γνωστό ως Chastel, Chateau, Castrum, Castellum ή Conventus, όπου βρισκόταν το παλάτι του Μεγάλου Μαγίστρου, ο καθολικός καθεδρικός ναός και η κατοικία του καθολικού επισκόπου, τα καλύμματα των «γλωσσών», οι κατοικίες των Ιπποτών, ένα νοσοκομείο κ.α. Το νότιο τμήμα γνωστό ως ville, burgus ή burgum ήταν η περιοχή όπου ζούσαν οι λαϊκοί και περιλάμβανε την αγορά, συναγωγές, εκκλησίες καθώς και δημόσια και εμπορικά κτίρια. 



Από το 1309 και για δύο περίπου αιώνες, η Ρόδος αποτέλεσε το διοικητικό και πολιτικό κέντρο του ιπποτικού κράτους, το οποίο περιλάμβανε τα περισσότερα από τα νησιά της Δωδεκανήσου και είχε να αντιμετωπίσει, εκτός από τα εσωτερικά του ζητήματα, τη διαρκή μουσουλμανική απειλή. Τα πανίσχυρα τείχη της πόλης αντιστάθηκαν ακόμα και στην πολιορκία του Μωάμεθ του Β' του Πορθητή, το 1480, η οποία κατέληξε στην ήττα της υπέρτερης αριθμητικά τουρκικής δύναμης. 
Ορόσημο για την ιστορία της Ρόδου αποτελεί το έτος 1522, όταν ο Σουλεϊμάν ο Μεγαλοπρεπής κατόρθωσε, έπειτα από εξαντλητική για τον πληθυσμό πολιορκία, να συνθηκολογήσει με τους Ιππότες. Το ιπποτικό τάγμα υποχρέωθηκε να παραδώσει την πόλη στους Τούρκους, να εγκαταλείψει την έδρα του και να αποσυρθεί στη Μάλτα, αφήνοντας πίσω πλήθος μνημείων, ανεξίτηλα ίχνη της παρουσίας του στο νησί. Η περίοδος της Τουρκοκρατίας κράτησε ως το 1912 και την ακολούθησε η περίοδος της ιταλικής κατοχής (1912-1948 ). Μόλις το 1948 ενσωματώθηκε το νησί στο ελληνικό κράτος.

Πηγή: http://www.rhodes.gr/history/gr/knights.php

----------


## erwdios

Το Παλάτι του Μεγάλου Μαγίστρου είναι κτίσμα του 14ου αιώνα που κατασκευάστηκε από τους Ιωαννίτες ιππότες ,οι οποίοι κατείχαν τη Ρόδο από το 1309 έως το 1522, στη θέση παλαιότερης βυζαντινής ακρόπολης του 7ου μ.Χ αιώνα. Το παλάτι εκτός από διοικητικό κέντρο των Ιπποτών και κατοικία του Μεγάλου Μαγίστρου ήταν επίσης έδρα της άρχουσας κοινωνικής και πνευματικής τάξης της Ρόδου.



Όταν κατέλαβαν το νησί οι Οθωμανοί χρησιμοποίησαν το μισοκατεστραμμένο από την πολιορκία παλάτι ως φυλακές ενώ το τελειωτικό χτύπημα δόθηκε το 1856 όταν μετά από έκρηξη πυρομαχικών που φυλάσσονταν στα υπόγειά του το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του καταστράφηκε.





Πηγή:http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%...B4%CE%BF%CF%82)

----------


## erwdios

Συνέχεια στη βόλτα μας στη Ρόδο με μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες

----------


## erwdios

Το κάστρο της Ναυπάκτου καταλαμβάνει τη θέση της αρχαίας ακρόπολης. Το 553μ.Χ. η Ναύπακτος καταστράφηκε από σεισμό. Από τον 8ο μ.Χ. αιώνα έγινε πρωτεύουσα του Ε' θέματος. Ως το 1204 βρισκόταν υπό Βυζαντινή κυριαρχία. Το 1204 παραχωρήθηκε στους Ενετούς. Το 1210 ο Μιχαήλ ¶γγελος Κομνηνός την περιέλαβε στις κτήσεις του Δεσποτάτου της Ηπείρου. Το 1294 περιήλθε στο Φίλιππο Ανδηγαυό και το 1360 καταλήφθηκε από τον Αλβανό ηγεμόνα Γκίνο Μπούα Σπάτα. Από το 1407 έως το 1499 διήρκησε η Α' Ενετοκρατία, ενώ ως το 1687 ήταν υπό Τουρκική κυριαρχία. Από το 1687 ως το 1699 ήταν η περίοδος της Β' Ενετοκρατίας για να ακολουθήσει η τουρκική κατάκτηση ως το 1829. 



Οι οχυρώσεις της Ναυπάκτου παρουσιάζουν διαδοχικές κατασκευαστικές φάσεις από την αρχαιότητα ως την Τουρκοκρατία. Δύο βραχίονες που ακολουθούν την κλιση του εδάφους, κατεβαίνουν από την κορυφή του λόφου, ο ένας ανατολικά και ο άλλος δυτικά και κοντά στη θάλασσα κάμπτονται και κλείνουν την είσοδο του λιμανιού. Τέσσερα εγκάρια τείχη ενώνουν τους δύο αυτούς βραχίονες και σχηματίζουν πέντε διαζώματα. Η οχύρωση ενισχύεται με πύργους κυκλικούς και τετράγωνους. 



Πηγή: http://www.e-city.gr/aitoloakarnania/home/view/1107.php

----------


## erwdios

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα από το φρούριο της Ναυπάκτου. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από κινητό.

----------


## erwdios

Το μνημείο όμως που κάνει εντύπωση στον επισκέπτη και θεωρείται το «έμβλημα» του νησιού, είναι η Πορτάρα, στο νησάκι του Βάκχου, στην άκρη του λιμανιού. «Πορτάρα» τη λένε από παλιά οι ντόπιοι, για το μεγάλο της μέγεθος. Αυτό το μνημείο που ξέχασε εδώ ο χρόνος, είναι η γιγαντιαία, μαρμάρινη πύλη ναού, αφιερωμένου στον Απόλλωνα. Ο ναός κτίστηκε τον 6ο π.Χ. αιώνα, την εποχή του τύραννου Λύγδαμι, όταν η Νάξος ήταν μεγάλο ναυτικό, εμπορικό και πολιτιστικό κέντρο. Σήμερα το νησάκι που την φιλοξενεί λέγεται «Παλάτια». Οι χριστιανοί έκτισαν εκκλησία πάνω στα ερείπια του αρχαίου ναού, κατά τη συνήθεια της εποχής, ενώ γύρω από την εκκλησία αναπτύχθηκε ένας σημαντικός οικισμός. Την περίοδο της ενετοκρατίας πολλά κομμάτια του ναού χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για το κτίσιμο του Κάστρου. 



Εδώ, σύμφωνα με την παράδοση, κάτω από τα «Παλάτια», ο Θησέας εγκατέλειψε την Αριάδνη και από εδώ την απήγαγε ο Διόνυσος με την ακολουθία του. Στον χώρο αυτό σύμφωνα με την παράδοση γιορτάστηκαν τα πρώτα «Διονύσια». Ο μύθος της αρπαγής της Αριάδνης από τον Διόνυσο στην ακρογιαλιά των «Παλατιών» ενέπνευσε μουσικούς, γλύπτες και ζωγράφους που με τα έργα τους, έκαναν γνωστή τη Νάξο σε όλο τον κόσμο. 



Η θέα ενός ηλιοβασιλέματος από την Πορτάρα αποτελεί ανεπανάληπτη εμπειρία!



Πηγή: http://www.naxosisland.eu/gr/hora/portara.html

----------


## erwdios

Ο χώρος αυτός μας φέρνει στον 9ο πΧ. αιώνα που η Κόρινθος κάτω από την πολιτικοθρησκευτική ακτινοβολία του ¶ργους.



Το 850 πΧ. χτίζει το ιερό της Ακραίας Ήρας όπου για ένα αιώνα μαζεύονταν χιλιάδες κόσμος ζητώντας την προστασία της. Τον 8ο πΧ. αιώνα όταν αρχίζει το εμπόριο της Κορίνθου να απλώνεται στο Ιόνιο και τη δύση, χτίζεται ο δεύτερος ναός της Λιμενίας Ήρας, προστάτριας των ανθρώπων της θάλασσας και του εμπορίου, ενώ παράλληλα ιδρύεται και το μαντείο. Όλο το ιερό τότε πήρε μια ξεχωριστή λάμψη και σημαντικότητα και οι άνθρωποι έτρεχαν να πληροφορηθούν τα παρόντα και τα μέλλοντα.



Εκεί έφτασε τρομοκρατημένη η μυθική Μήδεια η μεγάλη μάγισσα που εκδικούμενη τον Ιάσωνα, σκότωσε ανέντιμα την Γλάυκη την κόρη του Κρέοντα. Δεν μπόρεσε όμως να σώσει τα παιδιά της, τον Μέρμερο και τον Φέρητα που τους έκρυψε μέσα στο ιερό της θεάς. Οι Κορίνθιοι τα βρήκαν και ανταπέδωσαν το έγκλημα. Το νέο φοβερότερο έγκλημα των Κορινθίων να αφαιρέσουν την ζωή δύο ανεύθυνων παιδιών, έγινε η αιτία να πέσει φοβερή αρρώστεια. Το μαντείο τότε τους φανέρωσε την οργή της θεάς Ήρας για το έγκλημα που έγινε μέσα στο ιερό της και πως για να γλυτώσουν έπρεπε να καθιερώσουν γιορτές πένθους και εξιλέωσης. Από τότε θεσπίσθηκαν τα Ήραια, κατά την διάρκεια των οποίων ξεκίναγε από την Κόρινθο μεγάλη πομπή με πυρσούς και περνώντας από τις θέρμες (Λουτράκι) έφτανε στην Πειραία και κατέληγε στο ιερό της Λιμένιας θεάς. Ακολουθούσαν θυσίες και αναπαράσταση του Ιάσονα με την Αργοναυτική εκστρατεία, τους κρυφούς γάμους με την Μηδεία, τον ερχομό της στην Κόρινθο μετά την Ιωλκό, την προδοσία του Ιάσονα, την ζήλεια και απελπισία της Μηδείας που την έκαναν να σκοτώσει τη Γλαύκη, και με κραυγές και λυγμούς το έγκλημα των Κορινθίων. Έπειτα διάλεγαν εφτά νέες και νέους της Κορίνθου για την ετήσια θυσία στο ναό της Ήρας αφού πρώτα τους ξύριζαν το κεφάλι και τους έντυναν στα μαύρα.

Η ακμή του Ηραίου κράτησε όσο και η ανεξαρτησία της Κορίνθου μέχρι τον 3ο πΧ. αιώνα. Στην περίοδο αυτή χτίστηκε η αγορά, η στοά, ο βωμός και το ιερό της Λιμενίας Ήρας και έγιναν έργα για ύδρευση. Στα τέλη του 5ου πΧ. αιώνα χτίζονται τα πρώτα τείχη. Το 146 πΧ. με την καταστροφή της Κορίνθου από τους Ρωμαίους όλα σβήνουν. 
Πηγή: http://hellas.teipir.gr/Thesis/Korinthos/hraio.htm

----------


## erwdios

Το Φρούριο που κτίστηκε από τους Ενετούς - ο γνωστός «Καλές» των Ιεραπετριτών έχει αναγερθεί πάνω στον πιο νότιο μώλο του αρχαίου λιμανιού προς την πλευρά της «Σαρακήνας» και είναι από τα μνημεία εκείνα του παρελθόντος, που η γερή του κατασκευή σε συνάρτηση με τη χρησιμότητά του, μέχρι τα τελευταία χρόνια του περασμένου αιώνα το έκαναν να διατηρηθεί μέχρι σήμερα.



Η ανέγερσή του είναι πολύ πιθανό να άρχισε γύρω στα 1212, όπως ισχυρίζεται και ο αρχαιολόγος L. Mariani, από το Γενοβέζο πειρατή Πεσκατόρε και έκτοτε συνδέθηκε με την ιστορία της πόλης. Το πρώτο, όμως, επίσημο στοιχείο είναι ότι στις 13 Απριλίου του 1307, σε επίσημο έγγραφό της Ενετικής Γερουσίας αναφέρεται η κατασκευή φρουρίου στην Ιεράπετρα. Η επόμενη αναφορά στο φρούριο είναι τον 16ο αι. οπότε και επιβάλεται η επισκευή του ύστερα από το φοβερό σεισμό του 1508 και τις τουρκικές επιδρομές. Φαίνεται, όμως, ότι οι ζημιές ήταν πολύ σοβαρές και δεν έγιναν οι επιδιορθώσεις που χρειάζονταν.



Το 1647, που η Ιεράπετρα έπεσε στα χέρια των Τούρκων, το Φρούριο, παρά τις ταλαιπωρίες του από τον πόλεμο, διατηρήθηκε για τους αμυντικούς σκοπούς των κατακτητών και παρά το ότι έγιναν πολλές μεταρρυθμίσεις κρατήθηκαν και αρκετά ενετικά στοιχεία.

Η σημερινή του ονομασία «Καλές» ασφαλώς είναι παραφθορά της τουρκικής λέξης «κουλές», που σημαίνει πύργος.

Πηγή: http://www.emark.teicrete.gr/emark/%...7/Default.aspx

----------


## erwdios

> Πότε ξεκινά χρονικά ακριβώς η ιστορία του Κούλε μας είναι άγνωστο, αλλά ένα λιμάνι με τόσο νευραλγικό ρόλο στη Μεσόγειο, όπως το Ηράκλειο, δεν θα μπορούσε να μείνει απροστάτευτο. Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα, το πρώτο φρούριο στη θέση του σημερινού να δημιουργήθηκε στην περίοδο της Αραβοκρατίας (9ος-10ος), ενώ αναφορά για πύργο στην είσοδο του λιμανιού γίνεται στην β' βυζαντινή περίοδο (10ος-13ος) ως Castellum Comunis. Σήμερα σώζονται κάποια σχέδια περιηγητών που επιχείρησαν να χαρτογραφήσουν το Ηράκλειο, με παλιότερο αυτό του Μπουοντελμόντι του 1429, που απεικονίζουν έναν πύργο στην είσοδο του λιμανιού.
> 
> Ο πύργος αυτός απεικονίζεται σαν ψηλό οικοδόμημα με κατακόρυφους τοίχους και κάτοψη άλλοτε κυκλική, άλλοτε παραλληλόγραμμη. Τα σχέδια αυτά δεν είναι απαραίτητα αξιόπιστα, αφού η κατασκευή που απεικονίζουν μοιάζει περισσότερο με έργο οχυρωματικής αρχιτεκτονικής της δυτικής Ευρώπης.
> Στα μέσα του 14ου μ.Χ. αιώνα, κάνει την εμφάνισή της στην Ευρώπη η πυρίτιδα (μείγμα νίτρου, θείου και άνθρακα). Αποκτά τόσο σημαντικό ρόλο στην πολεμική πρακτική αλλάζοντας ριζικά τον τρόπο διεξαγωγής του πολέμου, ώστε αντικατέστησε τις προϋπάρχουσες πολεμικές μηχανές και εκμηδένισε την αμυντική δυνατότητα των παλιών οχυρώσεων. 
> Έτσι τα μέσα του 15ου μ.Χ. αιώνα βρήκαν το Ηράκλειο ανεπαρκώς οχυρωμένο και τον πύργο του λιμανιού, το Castellum Comunis των βυζαντινών, αμυντικά ανίκανο και ευάλωτο. Η Γερουσία της Βενετίας το 1462 ενέκρινε ένα ευρύ πρόγραμμα οχύρωσης της πόλης, που θα προστάτευε το Ηράκλειο και τους βούργους (προάστια) έξω από αυτό. Η νέα οχύρωση θα ακολουθούσε τα πρότυπα της νέας οχυρωματικής αρχιτεκτονικής με τους προμαχώνες. Στα πλαίσια αυτού του προγράμματος το 1523 κατεδαφίστηκε ο πύργος του λιμανιού και αντικαταστάθηκε με το φρούριο Κούλες, που σώζεται μέχρι σήμερα. 
> Εκτεταμένες επιχωματώσεις στη φυσική βραχώδη εξέδρα που υπήρχε στο σημείο αυτό του λιμανιού, κατάφεραν να δημιουργήσουν το χώρο για να χτιστεί το φρούριο έκτασης 3.600 μ2. Οι επιχωματώσεις γίνονταν με μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα μέθοδο. Γέμιζαν τα παλιά πλοία με πέτρες από το νησί Ντία και την περιοχή Φρασκιές και τα βύθιζαν έξω από τη Βόρεια πλευρά του μόλου, δημιουργόντας με τον τρόπο αυτό κυματοθραύστες που αύξαναν τον διαθέσιμο χώρο. 
>  
> *Η κατασκευή του Κούλε*
> Η κατασκευή του Κούλε κράτησε μέχρι το 1540. Οι εξωτερικοί τοίχοι έχουν πάχος σχεδόν 9 μέτρα, ενώ οι εσωτερικοί τοίχοι φτάνουν τα 3 μέτρα πάχος σε κάποια σημεία. Ήδη από πολύ νωρίς παρουσιάστηκαν ζημιές στα θεμέλια του από τη θάλασσα, που αντιμετωπίζονταν κατά καιρούς. Επίσης το φρούριο παρουσίασε πολλές οχυρωματικές αδυναμίες, γεγονός που οφείλεται στο ότι χτίστηκε σε μεταβατική φάση όταν η αρχιτεκτονική των φρουρίων πειραματιζόταν ακόμα με τις κατάλληλες λύσεις.
> ...

----------


## erwdios

> Η νησίδα Σπιναλόγκα βρίσκεται στο βόρειο άκρο της ομώνυμης χερσονήσου στον κόλπο της Ελούντας στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο και έχει ύψος 53 μέτρα από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. Το όνομα προέρχεται από την έκφραση «στην Ελούντα» «Στινελόντα», (όπως αναφέρεται σε παλαιά βενετσιάνικα έγγραφα), όπου οι Βενετοί μετέτρεψαν σε «σπίνα» άκανθα και «λόγκα»: μακρά, Μακρά κανθα.
> 
> 
> 
> Το λιμάνι της Σπιναλόγκας έχει μικρό βάθος, γι' αυτό και οι Βενετοί το αξιοποίησαν καθυστερημένα, και το οχύρωσαν μάλλον προληπτικά, για να μην επωφεληθούν οι Τούρκοι, παρά για πολεμικό δικό τους λιμάνι, όπως έκαναν με τη Σούδα. Επάνω στα ερείπια του αρχαίου κάστρου οικοδόμησαν ισχυρό φρούριο, που σχεδιάστηκε σύμφωνα με την οχυρωματική πρακτική του προμαχωνικού συστήματος.
> Για την οχύρωση της νησίδας ακολουθήθηκε το σκεπτικό της Σούδας. Οι ακτές, όμως, και από τις δύο πλευρές είναι πολύ κοντά, κυρίως από τη χερσόνησο (μόλις 120 μ.). Αυτό αποτελεί πλεονέκτημα για το φρούριο, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και μειονέκτημα, γιατί τα κοντινά υψώματα είναι πολύ πιο κοντά - αν και αυτό αντισταθμίζεται από το πιο μεγάλο ύψος του νησιού, που είναι 50-53 μ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## erwdios

Το παραλιακό φρούριο, το λεγόμενο Μπούρτζι, (έτσι έλεγαν οι ¶ραβες τα  παραλιακά οχυρά που έχτιζαν για να προστατεύουν την είσοδο του λιμανιού)  που βρίσκεται στην ανατολική άκρη της πόλης, είναι κατασκευασμένο σε  ένα χώρο περίπου 400 τετραγωνικών μέτρων.
                Έχει έξη πλευρές που σχηματίζουν ένα Π. Είναι κτισμένο με πέτρες και ειδικότερα πωρόλιθους και μάρμαρα. 
Η κατασκευή του υπολογίζετε περί τα μέσα του 13ου αιώνα από Ενετούς και Φράγκους. Χαρακτηριστικά της κατασκευής, η χαμηλή και θολωτή πύλη που ασφαλίζει με σιδερόδετη πόρτα. 
                Ψηλά από πάνω της, τρύπα προς τα έξω από την οποία  έριχναν καυτό λάδι στους εισβολείς.  Στη νότια και ανατολική πλευρά που  βλέπουν προς τη θάλασσα, τρύπες για τα πυροβόλα όπλα.
                Έχει δύο ορόφους και εσωτερικό αίθριο. Το Μπούρτζι είναι  καλοδιατηρημένο και τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες διοργανώνονται εκθέσεις,  προωθώντας τις τέχνες και τον πολιτισμό, μέσα σε ένα περιβάλλον που σου  προκαλεί δέος.  

*Πηγή:* www.in-karystos.gr/castra.html  

20170614_201256.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το παραλιακό φρούριο, το λεγόμενο Μπούρτζι, (έτσι έλεγαν οι ¶ραβες τα  παραλιακά οχυρά που έχτιζαν για να προστατεύουν την είσοδο του λιμανιού) 
>                 Έχει έξη πλευρές που σχηματίζουν ένα Π. Είναι κτισμένο με πέτρες και ειδικότερα πωρόλιθους και μάρμαρα. 
> Η κατασκευή του υπολογίζετε περί τα μέσα του 13ου αιώνα από Ενετούς και Φράγκους.


Ανεξάρτητα τι γράφουν μερικοί τουριστικοί οδηγοί δεν τα είχαν ονομάσει οι Άραβες έτσι.Φαίνεται άλλωστε από το ποιοί το έκτισαν.
Η λέξη προέρχεται από το ελληνικό πύργος  που έγινε λατινικό burgus κ γερμανικό burg.Βλέπε τις τόσες πόλεις στον κόσμο που καταλήγουν σε -burg.

----------


## erwdios

Το κάστρο του Ρίου (ή και Καστέλι της Πάτρας ή Καστέλι του Μωριά) είναι χτισμένο σε μια προεξοχή της παραλίας, την οποία στην  αρχαιότητα ονόμαζαν Ρίον (από τη μύτη «ρις»). Πιθανολογείται πως από  εκεί προήλθε και η ονομασία του. Έχει εξωτερικά σχήμα ισοσκελούς τριγώνου του οποίου η βόρεια γωνία  συμπίπτει με τη μύτη της χερσονήσου ενώ οι δύο του πλευρές είναι  παράκτιες. H νότια πλευρά του, εκτός από τείχος και πύργους,  προστατεύεται και από τάφρο η οποία γέμιζε θαλάσσιο νερό φέροντας σε  επαφή τον Κορινθιακό κόλπο με τον Πατραϊκό. Τελευταία η τάφρος γεμίζει  και πάλι με θαλάσσιο νερό το οποίο μάλιστα  - προφανώς  μετά από εργασίες  που έχουν γίνει - ανανεώνεται. H βόρεια γωνία του κάστρου  προστατευόταν και αυτή από πύργους ενώ στο εσωτερικό του τριγώνου  υπάρχουν τα ερείπια ενός τεράστιου κυκλικού οικοδομήματος.

20180621_155359.jpg 20180621_154915.jpg 20180621_155202.jpg


Το 1533 το έλεγχο του κάστρου παίρνουν για  λίγο οι Γενοβέζοι με επικεφαλής τον Andrea Doria, σύντομα επιστρέφει σε  Οθωμανικά χέρια. Αυτό το αρχικό φρούριο, καταστράφηκε ολοσχερώς από  τους Ιππότες της Μάλτας το 1603. Το 1687, ο Morosini επιδεικνύοντας  υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο στη χρήση κανονιών, επιτίθεται και έτσι οι Ενετοί  καταλαμβάνουν το κάστρο. Η επίθεση προκάλεσε μεγάλες φθορές στα τείχη  και έτσι το 1713 ενισχύονται οι οχυρώσεις του. Τότε πήρε και τη μορφή  που διατηρεί ως σήμερα. Έχει σχήμα τριγωνικό, ακολουθώντας τη διαμόρφωση  της παραλίας, οι δύο πλευρές του βρέχονται από τη θάλασσα ενώ η τρίτη  προστατευόταν από τάφρο. Στην τάφρο υπάρχουν δύο εξωτερικοί προμαχώνες  που ενώνονται με το κυρίως κάστρο με πέτρινες γέφυρες που εξυπηρετούν  τις δύο πύλες, τη θαλάσσια και την κεντρική. Τα τείχη έχουν πάχος 2  μέτρα. Η είσοδος γίνεται από τοξωτή γέφυρα. Αριστερά της εισόδου,  υπάρχει εκκλησάκι της Ζωοδόχου Πηγής. Στη μέση της νότιας πλευράς  υπάρχουν δύο μεγάλοι στρογγυλοί πύργοι, ενώ στη μέση της ανατολικής  πλευράς υπάρχει άλλος ένας. Εκτός από τα προπύργια του Αγίου Μάρκου,  Αγίας Μαρίας και Αγίου Αντωνίου κατασκευάζεται και ο ναός της Παρθένου  της Υγείας (Ζωοδόχου Πηγής) ο οποίος διασώζεται μέχρι τις μέρες μας.  Ισχυρό οχυρό, εφοδιασμένο με 60 κανόνια, ήταν επόμενο να βρίσκεται  συνεχώς σε διεκδίκηση από τους κατακτητές. Το 1715, οι Τούρκοι  ανακαταλαμβάνουν το κάστρο, το οποίο παραμένει στην κατοχή τους ως το  1828, οπότε οι στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις του Γάλλου στρατηγού Μαιζών, με  την αρωγή του στόλου των 3 Συμμαχικών Δυνάμεων, θα διώξουν τον Iμπραήμ  και το στρατό του από την Πελοπόννησο. Πρώτος Έλληνες φρούραρχος, μετά  την απελευθέρωση της Ελλάδας, ορίστηκε ο Ν. Τριτάκης. Ο Πουκεβίλ μας  πληροφορεί ότι το 1821 υπήρχε χωριό στο Ρίο με 180 οικογένειες Ελλήνων  και Τούρκων. Το 1846 υπήρχαν ακόμα 48 πυροβόλα στον εξοπλισμό του. Το  Κάστρο του Ρίου, από το 1831 και έως το 1912 μετατράπηκε σε στρατιωτική  και πολιτική φυλακή. Στη συνέχεια χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως φυλακή ενώ στη  διάρκεια του Ελληνό β€“ Ιταλικού πόλεμου χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως οχυρό.

20180621_155052.jpg 20180621_155402.jpg

*Πηγές:* www.kastramoria.gr, www.kastra.eu

----------


## erwdios

Το κάστρο του Αντιρρίου είναι κτισμένο στο νοτιότερο άκρο του νομού  Αιτωλοακαρνανίας, απέναντι από την Πελοπόννησο, κάτω από τη σύγχρονη  γέφυρα του Ρίου-Αντιρρίου, δίπλα στο λιμάνι όπου παλιά έδεναν τα φερρυ  μπωτ της ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής που παλιά ένωνε την Πελοπόννησο με τη  Δυτική Ελλάδα.

20180621_152328.jpg

Το Αντίρριο, λόγω της θέσης του, που ένωνε και χώριζε τους κόλπους και  ήταν το μοναδικό πέρασμα από την Λοκρίδα και την Αιτωλία για την Αχαΐα,  χρησιμοποιείτο ως λιμάνι όλες τις εποχές. Το αρχαίο λιμάνι εντοπίσθηκε  βυθισμένο στη θάλασσα δυτικά του Αντιρρίου. Το Αντίρριο ήταν γνωστό ως  Μολυκρικόν Ρίον ή Μολύκριον Ρίον, γιατί βρισκόταν στην περιφέρεια  της αρχαίας πόλης Μολύκρειας. Γύρω στα 459 π.Χ. οι Αθηναίοι κατέλαβαν  τη Ναύπακτο και στη συνέχεια το Μολύκρειον, επομένως και το Αντίρριο. Το  338 π.Χ. η Ναύπακτος περιέρχεται στους Αιτωλούς. Την ακολουθούν η  Μολύκρεια, η Μακύνεια και το Αντίρριο που πλέον ανήκουν στην Αιτωλική  Συμπολιτεία και συμπορεύονται με τους Αιτωλούς. 
Το Αντίρριο, λόγω της στρατηγικής του θέσης, διαδραμάτισε τη  Βυζαντινή και Μεταβυζαντινή εποχή σημαντικό ρόλο. Ακολούθησε τη μοίρα  της Ναυπάκτου, όταν παραδόθηκε το 1499 κατά τη διάρκεια του πρώτου έτους  του ενετοτουρκικού πολέμου από τους Ενετούς στους Οθωμανούς.
 Τότε ο Σουλτάνος Βαγιαζίτ ΒΆ βλέποντας τη στρατηγική σημασία  του €στενού€ ασφάλισε την είσοδο με την ανέγερση δύο φρουρίων στα δυο  ακρωτήρια (Ρίο του Μοριά και Ρίο της Ρούμελης), πάνω σε αρχαία θεμέλια,  σε διάστημα μόνον τριών μηνών. 

  Από τον 17ο αι. ο πορθμός των Ρίων για την ισχυρή του θέση ονομάσθηκε Δαρδανέλια της Ναυπάκτου (Da‘rda‘neli di Lepanto) και το Αντίρριο Καστέλι της Ρούμελης  (Roumeli Castle), ενώ το αντικρινό Ρίο Καστέλι του Μοριά (Morea‘s  Ca‘stle). Το Αντίρριο κατά την Τουρκοκρατία ανήκε στον καζά (επαρχία) του  Βενέτικου και ιδιαίτερα στο Κάτω Βενέτικο.
 Η οχυρότητα της θέσης  τονιζόταν με την παροιμιώδη έκφραση β€ούτε πουλί δεν πετάει ανάμεσα στα κάστραβ€. Το κάστρο του Αντιρρίου διανύει μια μακρά περίοδο καταστροφών και επισκευών. Το 1532 πολιορκήθηκε από το Γενοβέζο ναύαρχο Andrea Doria,  ο οποίος ενεργούσε για λογαριασμό του μονάρχη των Αψβούργων, Καρόλου  Ε'. Οι Οθωμανοί αρχικά αντιστάθηκαν, αλλά στη συνέχεια, υποχωρώντας, το  ανατίναξαν. 
Το οχυρό εγκαταλείφθηκε για ένα χρόνο, οχυρώθηκε όμως ξανά από τους Οθωμανούς το 1533. Το 1543 ο Οθωμανός πειρατής και ναύαρχος Χαϊρεντίν Μπαρμπαρόσσα μετέφερε στο κάστρο ισχυρές μονάδες πυροβολικού από τη Ναύπακτο. 

20180621_152515.jpg

Το 1603, το φρούριο καταστράφηκε από τους Ιππότες της Μάλτας και  ξανακτίστηκε από τους Τούρκους, οι οποίοι το ανατίναξαν το 1687, όταν ο Francesco Morosini  τους ανάγκασε να το εγκαταλείψουν. Το 1687 το κάστρο πιθανόν κτίζεται  εκ νέου με σχέδια Eνετών μηχανικών. Οι Ενετοί πιθανόν το είχαν υπό την  εποπτεία τους ως το 1699 οπότε με τη συνθήκη του Κάρλοβιτς παραχωρήθηκε  στους Οθωμανούς στους οποίους παρέμεινε έως το 1829, οπότε παραδόθηκε  στους Έλληνες.

  Η συνθήκη παράδοσης του φρουρίου στους Έλληνες υπογράφηκε στις 13 Mαρτίου 1829 και το Καστέλι,  όπως λεγόταν το Αντίρριο, περιήλθε στην ελληνική πολιτεία.   Μετεπαναστατικά ανήκε στην Επαρχία Ναυπάκτου και Βενέτικου  (Ναυπακτοβενέτικο) μέχρι τα 1833 που ιδρύθηκε η Επαρχία Ναυπακτίας. Το  φρούριο, κατά τους πρώτους μετεπαναστατικούς χρόνους, χρησιμοποιήθηκε  σαν  στρατιωτικό φυλάκιο.

Στη σημερινή του μορφή αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα  επιθαλάσσιου οχυρού ενετικής κυρίως αρχιτεκτονικής. Η κάτοψή του είναι  σχεδόν εξάγωνη με πολυγωνικούς προμαχώνες στις γωνίες του. Περιβάλλεται  στις τρεις πλευρές του από θάλασσα και υγρή τάφρο στο βόρειο τμήμα του, η  οποία και το απομόνωνε από την ξηρά. Ερείπια προκεχωρημένων οχυρώσεων  προς το εσωτερικό της Αιτωλίας με τη μορφή τάφρου και επιμήκους τείχους  που αποκόπτουν τη χερσόνησο από την ενδοχώρα, εντοπίστηκαν σε απόσταση  600 μ. από το κάστρο.

20180621_153543.jpg


  Το σωζόμενο οχυρό περιλαμβάνει κυρίως το περιμετρικό τείχος το οποίο  διαμορφώνεται με ευθύγραμμη συμπαγή τοιχοποιία, περιμετρικό περίδρομο,  διαδοχικές επάλξεις και κανονιοθυρίδες με μέτωπο προς τη θάλασσα.  Χαρακτηριστικό είναι το ημικυλινδρικό εξέχον κυμάτιο (cordone)  στη βάση του παραπέτου που περιτρέχει εξωτερικά το τείχος. Η κεντρική  πύλη του κάστρου βρίσκεται στη βόρεια πλευρά του και οδηγεί μέσω ενός  τοξωτού διαδρόμου στο εσωτερικό.

  Οι κυριότερες μαρτυρίες για το κάστρο αφορούν πηγές του 17ου αι. που  αναφέρουν ότι μέσα στο κάστρο του Αντιρρίου υπήρχαν περισσότερα από 89  σπίτια, ισλαμικό τέμενος του σουλτάνου Βαγιαζήτ Β', μικρό τέμενος  (μεστζίτ) του σουλτάνου Σουλεϊμάν και ένα τουρκικό λουτρό.
 Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει ο Φάρος του Κάστρου στη νότια πλευρά του τείχους, πάνω στη θάλασσα (τελευταίο μισό του 19ου αιώνα).
  Επίσης στο δυτική προβλήτα δεσπόζει ο Ναός του Αγίου Νικολάου, επί  παλαιών θεμελίων. Όμως αυτό που δεσπόζει στην περιοχή - και επισκιάζει το  κάστρο -  είναι ένα σύγχρονο έργο, η Γέφυρα Ρίου-Αντιρρίου, που έχει  ονομαστεί "€Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης"€ προς τιμήν του πολιτικού, που πρώτος την  οραματίστηκε.

20180621_153218.jpg


 Σήμερα στο Κάστρο του Αντιρρίου υπάρχουν εργαστήρια συντήρησης της  22ης Εφορείας Βυζαντινών και Μεταβυζαντινών Αρχαιοτήτων και αίθουσες για  διοργάνωση εικαστικών εκθέσεων. Το καλοκαίρι στον ευρύχωρο εσωτερικό  περίβολο διοργανώνονται πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις.

*Πηγή:* www.kastra.eu

----------


## erwdios

Το Κάστρο της Ναυπάκτου είναι ένα από τα πλέον καλοδιατηρημένα  παραδείγματα φρουριακής αρχιτεκτονικής στην Ελλάδα και ένα από τα  ωραιότερα κάστρα στην Ευρώπη.
Χτισμένο στον λόφο πάνω απΆ την πόλη, το Κάστρο της Ναυπάκτου δελέασε  κάθε τύπου και διαθέσεων λαούς να το αποκτήσουν. Έλληνες, Τούρκοι,  Ενετοί, ¶γγλοι, πειρατές κ.α. το χρησιμοποίησαν σαν ορμητήριό τους,  βάζοντας ο καθένας και τη δική του σφραγίδα στην σημερινή εικόνα.

20180614_212759.jpg


 Τη σημερινή του μορφή την οφείλει στους Ενετούς .Η Ναύπακτος είχε  μεγάλη στρατηγική σημασία για τη Βενετία και κατά την πρώτη περίοδο της  Ενετοκρατίας (1407-1499) προσπάθησαν να την προστατέψουν από τους  προελαύνοντες Οθωμανούς  χτίζοντας ισχυρό κάστρο.
 Το Κάστρο βρίσκεται στην κορυφή του λόφου που δεσπόζει στη πόλη. Στα  Δυτικά αυτής σε υψόμετρο περίπου 200 μέτρων. Ο λόφος αυτός έχει σχήμα  πυραμίδας. Οι μεγαλοπρεπείς οχυρώσεις της Ναυπάκτου που έγιναν σε πολλές  διαφορετικές κατασκευαστικές φάσεις, κλιμακώνονται από την αρχαιότητα  έως και την τουρκοκρατία Παρά τις καταστροφές και φθορές που έχουν  υποστεί αποτελούν ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά και καλοδιατηρημένα  παραδείγματα φρουριακής αρχιτεκτονικής στην Ελλάδα.
 Το Κάστρο της Ναυπάκτου βρίσκεται τη θέση της αρχαίας ακρόπολης.   Αρχικά το κατείχαν οι Λοκροί. Κατά τον Πελοποννησιακό πόλεμο ήταν η  σημαντικότερη ναυτική βάση των Αθηναίων. Το 191 π.Χ. κατελήφθη από τους  Ρωμαίους. Το 553 μ.Χ. η Ναύπακτος καταστράφηκε από σεισμό.
 Από τον 8ο μ.Χ. αιώνα έγινε πρωτεύουσα του Ε' θέματος. Ως το 1204  βρισκόταν υπό την βυζαντινή κυριαρχία (με την ονομασία «Έπαχτος»).
 Το 1204, στη μοιρασιά που ακολούθησε την πτώση της Κωνσταντινούπολης,  η Ναύπακτος  παραχωρήθηκε στους Ενετούς. Το 1210 ο Μιχαήλ ¶γγελος  Κομνηνός την περιέλαβε στις κτήσεις του Δεσποτάτου της Ηπείρου. Το 1294  δόθηκε προίκα στο Φίλιππο Ανδηγαυό (πρίγκιπα του Τάραντος) και το 1360  καταλήφθηκε από τον Αλβανό ηγεμόνα Γκίνο Μπούα Σπάτα. 

20180614_212936.jpg

 Από το 1407 έως το 1499 διήρκεσε η Α' Ενετοκρατία ενώ ως το 1687 ήταν  υπό Τουρκική κυριαρχία. Από το 1687 έως το 1699 ήταν η περίοδος της Β'  Ενετοκρατίας για να ακολουθήσει η Τουρκική κατάκτηση ως το 1829.
Στις 18 Απριλίου 1829, απελευθερώθηκε οριστικά από τους Τούρκους,  όταν ο Ανδρέας Μιαούλης απέκλεισε το λιμάνι της πόλης και ανάγκασε τους  Τούρκους να παραδώσουν το φρούριο. Φεύγοντας οι κατακτητές, άφησαν πίσω  τους ελάχιστες οικογένειες Ελλήνων οι οποίες, μάλιστα, ήρθαν σε  αντιπαράθεση με τις Σουλιώτικες οικογένειες (Μποτσαραίοι, Τζαβελαίοι  κλπ), στις οποίες το νεοσύστατο ελληνικό κράτος είχε παραχωρήσει τα  τουρκικά αρχοντικά, ως αντιστάθμισμα για την προσφορά τους στον Αγώνα.

20180613_201402.jpg 20180613_215154.jpg


Ποία ήταν η μορφή του κάστρου στους αρχαίους χρόνους δεν μπορούμε με  ακρίβεια να ξέρουμε. Είναι βέβαιο όμως ότι υπήρχαν τα τείχη. Υπολείμματα  αρχαίων τειχών βρίσκονται και σήμερα κατά τη μεριά της θάλασσας και στη  δυτική πλευρά. Το πιθανότερο είναι το κάστρο να μην είχε τη σημερινή  του μορφή με τα πέντε διαζώματα. Αυτή τη μορφή την έλαβε κυρίως κατά τη  βενετική κυριαρχία.
 Η κορυφή του λόφου περικλείεται από κυκλικό τείχος διαμέτρου 100 μέτρων.
 Δύο βραχίονες που ακολουθούν την κλίση του εδάφους, κατεβαίνουν από  την κορυφή του λόφου, ο ένας ανατολικά και ο άλλος δυτικά και κοντά στη  θάλασσα κάμπτονται και κλείνουν την είσοδο του λιμανιού. Τέσσερα  εγκάρσια τείχη ενώνουν τους δύο αυτούς βραχίονες και σχηματίζουν πέντε  διαζώματα. Η οχύρωση στο Κάστρο της Ναυπάκτου ενισχύεται με πύργους  κυκλικούς και τετράγωνους.


20180614_212740.jpg


*Πηγή:* www.kastra.eu





> Το κάστρο της Ναυπάκτου καταλαμβάνει τη θέση της αρχαίας ακρόπολης. Το 553μ.Χ. η Ναύπακτος καταστράφηκε από σεισμό. Από τον 8ο μ.Χ. αιώνα έγινε πρωτεύουσα του Ε' θέματος. Ως το 1204 βρισκόταν υπό Βυζαντινή κυριαρχία. Το 1204 παραχωρήθηκε στους Ενετούς. Το 1210 ο Μιχαήλ ¶γγελος Κομνηνός την περιέλαβε στις κτήσεις του Δεσποτάτου της Ηπείρου. Το 1294 περιήλθε στο Φίλιππο Ανδηγαυό και το 1360 καταλήφθηκε από τον Αλβανό ηγεμόνα Γκίνο Μπούα Σπάτα. Από το 1407 έως το 1499 διήρκησε η Α' Ενετοκρατία, ενώ ως το 1687 ήταν υπό Τουρκική κυριαρχία. Από το 1687 ως το 1699 ήταν η περίοδος της Β' Ενετοκρατίας για να ακολουθήσει η τουρκική κατάκτηση ως το 1829. 
> 
> 
> 
> Οι οχυρώσεις της Ναυπάκτου παρουσιάζουν διαδοχικές κατασκευαστικές φάσεις από την αρχαιότητα ως την Τουρκοκρατία. Δύο βραχίονες που ακολουθούν την κλιση του εδάφους, κατεβαίνουν από την κορυφή του λόφου, ο ένας ανατολικά και ο άλλος δυτικά και κοντά στη θάλασσα κάμπτονται και κλείνουν την είσοδο του λιμανιού. Τέσσερα εγκάρια τείχη ενώνουν τους δύο αυτούς βραχίονες και σχηματίζουν πέντε διαζώματα. Η οχύρωση ενισχύεται με πύργους κυκλικούς και τετράγωνους. 
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή: http://www.e-city.gr/aitoloakarnania/home/view/1107.php

----------

